# Ci riprovo - domanda ...



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.

Domanda:

Secondo voi una persona che si iscrive al forum con la speranza di conoscere una persona dell'altro sesso (per vari "scopi"), è tassativamente un morto di figa ? 

note: prima di scatenarvi in insulti personali, non credo di appartenere alla categoria, ma siccome ho letto spesso questa definizione legata a vari utenti, sono curioso di capire come ragionate in merito.


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lele*

No,ognuno è libero di esprimersi come crede!Morto di figa è altro.....!!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ognuno è libero di esprimersi come crede!Morto di figa è altro.....!!


cioè ? argomenta per favore, ogni spiegazione mi aiuterà ad integrarmi meglio


----------



## gas (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No,ognuno è libero di esprimersi come crede!*Morto di figa *è altro.....!!


La morte più bella!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lele*

Scendere a compromessi con se stessi,adulare  e compatire delle forumiste per scopi reconditi,essere scorretti,scrivere in pvt per poi rinfacciare al momento opportune certe confidenze,sai dovresti rivolgerti al Conte perchè su questo io son veramente poco ferrato,per me le donne qui dentro son asessuate!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...



Se ti sei iscritto per broccolare, diventerai più o meno come altri che già lo fanno, comincia ad affilare le armi da consolatore
compiacente e tentar non nuoce, 
della seria: il conte 2 la vendetta.  

Maurizio


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

gas ha detto:


> La morte più bella!!


Auauahuahuahauhauhau!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scendere a compromessi con se stessi,adulare  e compatire delle forumiste per scopi reconditi,essere scorretti,scrivere in pvt per poi rinfacciare al momento opportune certe confidenze,sai dovresti rivolgerti al Conte perchè su questo io son veramente poco ferrato,per me le donne qui dentro son asessuate!!!


mmm, comportamento frequente a quanto leggo. grazie..
p.s.
per me sono asessuate finchè non le conosco bene, ma dopo può succedere di tutto..


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> mmm, comportamento frequente a quanto leggo. grazie..
> p.s.
> per me sono asessuate finchè non le conosco bene, ma dopo può succedere di tutto..


pure il due de picche...

e lo sputtanamento e' anche pubblico...

poi fai tu...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Lele, secondo me sei un attimo, ma proprio un attimo, troppo sensibile. Ma giusto, guarda, tanto così.


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lele, secondo me sei un attimo, ma proprio un attimo, troppo sensibile. Ma giusto, guarda, tanto così.


lo so bene, ma non me ne faccio un cruccio.. vivo le cose a modo mio, chiudo le cose a modo mio, possibilmente senza dare fastidio.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lele, secondo me sei un attimo, ma proprio un attimo, troppo sensibile. Ma giusto, guarda, tanto così.


in che senso? io non ho capito


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso? io non ho capito


presumo per essermela presa quando sono stato attaccato nei precedenti thread..


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso? io non ho capito


Nel senso che se la prende troppo e poi fa le cose d'impulso. A modo suo, come dice lui.


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> presumo per essermela presa quando sono stato attaccato nei precedenti thread..


ah ok...
cmq secondo me non dovresti prendertela... alla fine di spunti interessanti ne puoi trovare sempre!
anche senza il bisgono di aprire e chiudere continuamente 3D


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...



no


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


lapidaria:sonar:

:sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


Dipende da come lo fa, più che altro. Cioè, se ci prova a tappeto con tutte, a prescindere, allora temo proprio di si.


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

scusa sono un pòtarda di comprendonio io, ma ci vuoi provare tu o è una domanda tanto per sapere


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dipende da come lo fa, più che altro. Cioè, se ci prova a tappeto con tutte, a prescindere, allora temo proprio di si.



certo

io mi riferivo più che altro al "tassativamente" : non è considerabile morto di figa a prescindere perchè prova a interagire


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> io mi riferivo più che altro al "tassativamente" : non è considerabile morto di figa a prescindere perchè prova a interagire



No no, quello no, infatti. Però il nostro amico Lele credo ricada nell'ipotesi che ho prospettato.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

:mrgreen:





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> io mi riferivo più che altro al "tassativamente" : non è considerabile morto di figa a prescindere perchè prova a interagire


di figa non si muore..... di fame si... qualcuna è brava a fare le polpette?....chi vuol sentire.....


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certo
> 
> io mi riferivo più che altro al "tassativamente" : non è considerabile morto di figa a prescindere perchè prova a interagire


Se per rimorchiare, una persona si iscrive a un forum, morto no ma  sta messo molto male.


Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> di figa non si muore..... di fame si... qualcuna è brava a fare le polpette?....chi vuol sentire.....


sbri  e miny.....ci siamo rovinate con le nostre mani co sta storia delle polpette :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> scusa sono un pòtarda di comprendonio io, ma ci vuoi provare tu o è una domanda tanto per sapere


tanto per sapere... per ora non mi sembra di averci provato con nessuna.. anche perchè sono un po' all'antica, se non vedo non credo.


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> di figa non si muore..... di fame si... qualcuna è brava a fare le polpette?....chi vuol sentire.....



le preparo per stasera, le polpette..............


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per rimorchiare, una persona si iscrive a un forum, morto no ma  sta messo molto male.
> 
> 
> Maurizio


se poi mette pure i manifesti sta pure peggio...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tanto per sapere... per ora non mi sembra di averci provato con nessuna.. anche perchè sono un po' all'antica, se non vedo non credo.



parole sante


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> le preparo per stasera, le polpette..............



Lo sai che ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick mi vengono in mente questi qua?

[video=youtube;sjcsgROJ83c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjcsgROJ83c[/video]

Mah.


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick mi vengono in mente questi qua?
> 
> [video=youtube;sjcsgROJ83c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjcsgROJ83c[/video]
> 
> Mah.



ma non c'entrano nulla però


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick mi vengono in mente questi qua?
> 
> [video=youtube;sjcsgROJ83c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjcsgROJ83c[/video]
> 
> Mah.


ma questi erano un falso storico.. okkio che sono sensibile e lo potrei prendere come un insulto :rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> le preparo per stasera, le polpette..............


è un invito?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...



M ache te frega  degli" scopi " di una persona .....
pensa hai tuoi di scopi .....pensa a quello che cerchi tu .....
Poi se una persona va in un luogo pubblico,privato o virtuale e ci riesce buon per lei ...non credi?
Se una persona cerca amicizie e le trova buon per lei no? 
Se cerca confronti ,conforto ecc...eccc... e riesce ad arrivare a quel che cerca mi sembra che non sia proprio da lapidare.....
Dai su sii un pochettino più morbido:smile:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> M ache te frega  degli" scopi " di una persona .....
> pensa hai tuoi di scopi .....pensa a quello che cerchi tu .....
> Poi se una persona va in un luogo pubblico,privato o virtuale e ci riesce buon per lei ...non credi?
> Se una persona cerca amicizie e le trova buon per lei no?
> ...


morbidissimo, coccolino concentrato (ma non moscio !)


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> è un invito?



a tuo rischio e pericolo..............non è detto che riescano bene


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> ma non c'entrano nulla però


Eh, lo so. Ma non sei tu, sono io. Però, a sto punto, se questi non c'entrano nulla, vorrà dire che c'entri con questa?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se per rimorchiare, una persona si iscrive a un forum, morto no ma  sta messo molto male.
> 
> 
> Maurizio



se fa solo quello sì, ma può darsi che il forum sia una delle varie modalità messe in atto


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> morbidissimo, coccolino concentrato (ma non moscio !)


un ammorbidente in altre parole   a quale profumazione se è lecito


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ma questi erano un falso storico..


Eh, ma tanti lo erano all'epoca. Però la canzone mi piaceva, da ragazzino.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> a tuo rischio e pericolo..............non è detto che riescano bene


amo il rischio 

chi non risica... non rosica


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, lo so. Ma non sei tu, sono io. Però, a sto punto, se questi non c'entrano nulla, vorrà dire che c'entri con questa?



la faccia no :rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> se fa solo quello sì, ma può darsi che il forum sia una delle varie modalità messe in atto


vero.. a meno che non si trovi una comunità stretta come questa.. qui tempo 3 secondi sarei messo alla gogna...
però se esiste un forum di rincoglionite assatanate passatemi il link :carneval:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> un ammorbidente in altre parole  a quale profumazione se è lecito


alla vaniglia


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> vero.. a meno che non si trovi una comunità stretta come questa.. qui tempo 3 secondi sarei messo alla gogna...
> però se esiste un forum *di rincoglionite assatanate *passatemi il link :carneval:


ma daiiiiiiiii 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

se ti comporti bene nessuno ti mette alla gogna


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> la faccia no :rotfl:



Complimentissimi allora!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> la faccia no :rotfl:


E fu così che la casella di Milli si intaso di MP 

Maurizio


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> alla vaniglia


----------



## Ultimo (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...




Descriviti, sei una persona socievole? hai molti amici? hai avuto molto storie? Sei sposato?

E comunque se il sito in questione è un forum di tradimento, non sei un morto di figa, ma ben altro. a Meno che tu non mi faccia cambiare idea.


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> la faccia no :rotfl:


uao...

ocio che mo' te telefona Lele_SanTommasino....

preparate...

ahahahah


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E fu così che la casella di Milli si intaso di MP
> 
> Maurizio


ma come lele docet bisogna vedere per credere


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


bentornato,
proprio oggi mentre aprivo il browser sentivo che qualcosa mancava nel forum, un po' come quando vai a fare la spesa e senti che a casa manca lo scottex ma non ne sei sicuro. 
ma ora tutto è al suo giusto posto


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> uao...
> 
> ocio che mo' te telefona Lele_SanTommasino....
> 
> ...


si è  salvata che il conte non c'è questa mattina 

Maurizio


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;962891 ha detto:
			
		

> bentornato,
> proprio oggi mentre aprivo il browser sentivo che qualcosa mancava nel forum, *un po' come quando vai a fare la spesa e senti che a casa manca lo scottex ma non ne sei sicuro.
> *ma ora tutto è al suo giusto posto


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è  salvata che il conte non c'è questa mattina
> 
> Maurizio


mo' che legge glie salteranno minimo 3 diottrie...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Se ti sei iscritto per broccolare, diventerai più o meno come altri che già lo fanno, comincia ad affilare le armi da consolatore
> compiacente e tentar non nuoce,
> della seria: il conte 2 la vendetta.
> 
> Maurizio



ma dov'eri?


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è salvata che il conte non c'è questa mattina
> 
> Maurizio



marò è risorto dalle ceneri


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:


à cart pò cess ce sta ahhahahahahhaha


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> marò è risorto dalle ceneri


l'araba fenice qui


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma dov'eri?


nella tua roulotte,mi hai chiuso dentro hai dimenticato?  sono riuscito ad uscire oggi, mannaggia a te e le zanzariere nelle finestre.

Maurizio


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma dov'eri?


sul tibet


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo sai che ogni volta che leggo il tuo nick mi vengono in mente questi qua?
> 
> [video=youtube;sjcsgROJ83c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjcsgROJ83c[/video]
> 
> Mah.


mamma mia...inguardabili anche allora.....


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è salvata che il conte non c'è questa mattina
> 
> Maurizio


ciao :smile:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nella tua roulotte,mi hai chiuso dentro hai dimenticato?  sono riuscito ad uscire oggi, mannaggia a te e le zanzariere nelle finestre.
> 
> Maurizio


ma perche' Tebe e' na' zingara?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> morbidissimo, coccolino concentrato (*ma non moscio *!)



interessante.....






ber ritornato!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ciao :smile:


ciao 

Maurizio


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nella tua roulotte,mi hai chiuso dentro hai dimenticato?  sono riuscito ad uscire oggi, mannaggia a te e le zanzariere nelle finestre.
> 
> Maurizio


Ops!!! scusa!
Me ne ero proprio dimenticata.

Ora vengo a riprenderti, attento


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Maurizio*

Allora?Avevo bisogno di te sti giorni...!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> alla vaniglia


no, al cetriolo !


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?Avevo bisogno di te sti giorni...!


sei passato ar nemico?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma perche' Tebe e' na' zingara?
> 
> ahahahah



:carneval::carneval:
si! maurizio quando ha letto che suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi ecco...diceva che solo le zingare si comportavano così.

Scusa Stermy ora devo andare a rubare una tv dai palazzi vicini.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

*maurì*

ottima mossa quella di fare la vittima e scomparire per poi riapparire per attirare l'attenzione,, 
:up::up::up::up: sì comme a dragon ball.. nun muor mai


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Descriviti, sei una persona socievole? hai molti amici? hai avuto molto storie? Sei sposato?
> 
> E comunque se il sito in questione è un forum di tradimento, non sei un morto di figa, ma ben altro. a Meno che tu non mi faccia cambiare idea.


non sono molto socievole, ho pochissimi amici, anzi amiche per l'esattezza, molte storie è difficilmente quantificabile, sono sposato.


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora?Avevo bisogno di te sti giorni...!


Scusami Oscuro, ma ero rimasto chiuso in una roulotte, che è successo, chi dobbiamo picchiare?

Maurizio


----------



## milli (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non sono molto socievole, ho pochissimi amici, anzi amiche per l'esattezza, *molte storie è difficilmente quantificabile,* sono sposato.


non ho capito bene, difficilmente quantificabile perchè ne hai a bizzeffe e tutte insieme


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> si! maurizio quando ha letto che suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi ecco...diceva che solo le zingare si comportavano così.
> 
> Scusa Stermy ora devo andare a rubare una tv dai palazzi vicini.


va' che mo' so' grosse e nun valeno un chezzz......

ja fai?

buttate sull'oro, damme retta...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non sono molto socievole, ho pochissimi amici, anzi amiche per l'esattezza, molte storie è difficilmente quantificabile, sono sposato.


6 1 porco...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Nessuno*

Maurizio qui dentro sei un colore in più...!!:up:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

milli ha detto:


> non ho capito bene, difficilmente quantificabile perchè ne hai a bizzeffe e tutte insieme


no, perchè il concetto di "molte" varia da persona a persona.. diciamo che prima del matrimonio mi sono divertito, durante un po' meno...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Maurizio qui dentro sei un colore in più...!!:up:


il marron?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> va' che mo' so' grosse e nun valeno un chezzz......
> 
> ja fai?
> 
> ...


dici?
Ok, vada per l'oro allora


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> si! maurizio quando ha letto che suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi ecco...diceva che solo le zingare si comportavano così.
> 
> Scusa Stermy ora devo andare a rubare una tv dai palazzi vicini.


Riconfermo tutto, ho trovato anche  strane macchie sui sedili della mia macchina parcheggiata vicino la roulotte, non ti dico, gli eletrodomestici e mobili  che ho dovuto spostare per ripartire.

Maurizio


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> dici?
> Ok, vada per l'oro allora


basta che nun vieni a scassa'a er cazzo a casa...

cioe' se voj veni' pe' alri motivi, ben volontieri...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non sono molto socievole, ho pochissimi amici, anzi amiche per l'esattezza, molte storie è difficilmente quantificabile, sono sposato.



Forse capisco il tuo stato d'animo allora.....
sono anche io cosi ma al femminile....


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riconfermo tutto, ho trovato anche  strane macchie sui sedili della mia macchina parcheggiata vicino la roulotte, *non ti dico, gli eletrodomestici e mobili  che ho dovuto spostare per ripartire.*
> 
> Maurizio


:risata::risata:
(il ricettatore è in ritardo...entro stasera il piazzale sarà più o meno sgombro, promesso)


----------



## Tebe (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> basta che nun vieni a scassa'a er cazzo a casa...
> 
> cioe' se voj veni' pe' alri motivi, ben volontieri...
> 
> ahahahah


basta che metti fuori la targhetta casa di Stermy e io cambio obiettivo. 


:scared: che altri motivi?
Vuoi farmi il lavaggio del cervello sulla fedeltà?



Tebina impaurita


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval:
> si! maurizio quando ha letto che suggerivo di sputare nei piatti dei fedifraghi ecco...diceva che solo le zingare si comportavano così.
> 
> Scusa Stermy ora devo andare a rubare una tv dai palazzi vicini.



Ma scherzava!!!!!!

Io l'ho faccio non solo con i fedifraghi ma con le persone che mi stanno antipatiche.....
e sai quanto ci si diverte!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma scherzava!!!!!!
> 
> Io l'ho faccio non solo con i fedifraghi ma con le persone che mi stanno antipatiche.....
> e sai quanto ci si diverte!!!!!


 Ciao Luna  volevo disdire il tuo invito a cena, sai oggi ho avuto un forte attacco di colite,non ti offendere e  grazie per il pensiero comunque.

Maurizio


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


immagino che tu stia parlando di questo forum
se è così, per me un po' sì, perchè questo forum è poco adatto allo scopo che hai indicato, in quanto ad es. non ci sono foto degli utenti, non ci sono descritte caratteristiche che potrebbero interessare (a differenza di quello che mi pare si trovi nei siti d'incontri)
quindi, se io volessi scegliere un "luogo" per conoscere uomini, non mi iscriverei di certo qui (ma nemmeno da un'altra parte, preferirei semplicemente guardarmi di più in giro e frequentare posti nuovi nella mia città)


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Mi sembra giusto e condivisibile!


----------



## Nocciola (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scendere a compromessi con se stessi,adulare e compatire delle forumiste per scopi reconditi,essere scorretti,scrivere in pvt per poi rinfacciare al momento opportune certe confidenze,sai dovresti rivolgerti al Conte perchè su questo io son veramente poco ferrato,per me le *donne qui dentro son asessuate*!!!


:blu::triste:


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> basta che metti fuori la targhetta casa di Stermy e io cambio obiettivo.
> 
> 
> :scared: che altri motivi?
> ...


Tebuccia non aver timore.. cè qua il bat...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Vabbè non sono un broccolatore!


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2012)

*Perdona la presunzione*



leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


io non ho il piacere di conoscerti se non per alcune cose lette e quindi sarei il meno titolato a parlare. Però mi sorge spontanea una domanda, questa: perché hai bisogno dell'approvazione o della disaprrovazione di questo Forum per fare quello che eventualmente ti senti di fare? Fallo e basta e che si fotta il mondo circostante. Purché non ci sia violenza o stalkin, che male c'è  a desiderare compagnia? Ciao


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao Luna  volevo disdire il tuo invito a cena, sai oggi ho avuto un forte attacco di colite,non ti offendere e  grazie per il pensiero comunque.
> 
> Maurizio



Ma nooooo....
io avevo già preparato tutto!!!!
mi sono pure messa a dieta per entrare almeno in una 44....


E ora...
Vabbè vada l'avariza 
Mi mangerò tutto io...


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> immagino che tu stia parlando di questo forum
> se è così, per me un po' sì, perchè questo forum è poco adatto allo scopo che hai indicato, in quanto ad es. non ci sono foto degli utenti, non ci sono descritte caratteristiche che potrebbero interessare (a differenza di quello che mi pare si trovi nei siti d'incontri)
> quindi, se io volessi scegliere un "luogo" per conoscere uomini, non mi iscriverei di certo qui (ma nemmeno da un'altra parte, preferirei semplicemente guardarmi di più in giro e frequentare posti nuovi nella mia città)


l'anno scorso per curiosità mi sono iscritto a meetic e ashley madison.. nel primo sono stato insultato perchè sposato, nel secondo ignorato totalmente.. in nessuno dei 2 casi mi sono messo a rompere le OO a tutte le creature di sesso femminile ancora in vita.. ne ho dedotto, che ho seri problemi a relazionarmi con le persone, in particolare nel mondo digitale, nella vita per fortuna va un po' meglio.


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma nooooo....
> io avevo già preparato tutto!!!!
> mi sono pure messa a dieta per entrare almeno in una 44....
> 
> ...



Luna a lavare la testa all'asino ci perdi il sapone e la sciorinata:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> io non ho il piacere di conoscerti se non per alcune cose lette e quindi sarei il meno titolato a parlare. Però mi sorge spontanea una domanda, questa: perché hai bisogno dell'approvazione o della disaprrovazione di questo Forum per fare quello che eventualmente ti senti di fare? Fallo e basta e che si fotta il mondo circostante. Purché non ci sia violenza o stalkin, che male c'è  a desiderare compagnia? Ciao


osservazione giusta, ma come dicevo non è il mio caso.. qui ci sono capitato solo per esternare la mia storia di tradimento, ricevere consigli, critiche.. e perchè il tutto sia costruttivo devo farmi conoscere un po' dalle persone.. 
aggiungi poi che ho solo poche amiche e nessun amico, quindi prima di passare per serial pig ho sondato il terreno.. nulla di più


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> osservazione giusta, ma come dicevo non è il mio caso.. qui ci sono capitato solo per esternare la mia storia di tradimento, ricevere consigli, critiche.. e perchè il tutto sia costruttivo devo farmi conoscere un po' dalle persone..
> aggiungi poi che ho solo poche amiche e nessun amico, quindi prima di passare per serial pig ho sondato il terreno.. nulla di più



però ti sono stati anche dei consigli nel tuo 3D...soprattutto abbiamo cercato di farti capire dove hai commesso degli errori...


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> l'anno scorso per curiosità mi sono iscritto a meetic e ashley madison.. nel primo sono stato insultato perchè sposato, nel secondo ignorato totalmente.. in nessuno dei 2 casi mi sono messo a rompere le OO a tutte le creature di sesso femminile ancora in vita.. ne ho dedotto, che ho seri problemi a relazionarmi con le persone, in particolare nel mondo digitale, nella vita per fortuna va un po' meglio.



non ho esperienza di questo tipo di siti, come ti ho detto
però posso dirti che l'unico forum tematico che frequentavo era molto più chiuso di questo
pensa che, pur postando da qualche tempo, io ed altri eravamo sempre considerati nuovi che non sapevamo nulla, ma quelli che arrivavano ancora dopo ci scambiavamo per vecchi ed alla fine non ci si capiva più una mazza
qui, invece, l'accoglienza è ottima, secondo me:smile:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> l'anno scorso per curiosità mi sono iscritto a meetic e ashley madison.. nel primo sono stato insultato perchè sposato, nel secondo ignorato totalmente.. in nessuno dei 2 casi mi sono messo a rompere le OO a tutte le creature di sesso femminile ancora in vita.. ne ho dedotto, che ho seri problemi a relazionarmi con le persone, in particolare nel mondo digitale, nella vita per fortuna va un po' meglio.


te sfankula solo tu' moje...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lele*

Lele se ti poni educatamente,serenamente, quì dentro l'ambiente è ovattato e morigerato!Se cerchi rogne,le trovi subito,personalmente ti trovo amabile!!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però ti sono stati anche dei consigli nel tuo 3D...soprattutto abbiamo cercato di farti capire dove hai commesso degli errori...


verissimo, "anche" dei consigli, ma visto il delicato capitolo "sensibilità" gli insulti hanno prevalso.. Per dirti come sono fatto io, nel thread della gattamorta, fossi stato te, non avrei scritto una parola in pubblico.. ho una soglia del "pubblico/privato" estremamente sbilanciata ed avrei discusso di persona, o al massimo in mp.


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però ti sono stati anche dei consigli nel tuo 3D...soprattutto abbiamo cercato di farti capire dove hai commesso degli errori...




Ma perchè dobbiamo sempre avere la "presunzione" di poter far capire agli altri dove sbagliano!!


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lele se ti poni educatamente,serenamente, quì dentro l'ambiente è ovattato e morigerato!Se cerchi rogne,le trovi subito,personalmente ti trovo amabile!!



scusa però! noi siamo asessuate e lui amabile?
che storia è mai questa?:rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> verissimo, "anche" dei consigli, ma visto il delicato capitolo "sensibilità" gli insulti hanno prevalso.. Per dirti come sono fatto io, nel thread della gattamorta, fossi stato te, non avrei scritto una parola in pubblico.. ho una soglia del "pubblico/privato" estremamente sbilanciata ed avrei discusso di persona, o al massimo in mp.



ocio che poi gli mp non sono poi tanto mp, per qualcuno!


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> verissimo, "anche" dei consigli, ma visto il delicato capitolo "sensibilità" gli insulti hanno prevalso.. Per dirti come sono fatto io, nel thread della gattamorta, fossi stato te, non avrei scritto una parola in pubblico.. ho una soglia del "pubblico/privato" estremamente sbilanciata ed avrei discusso di persona, o al massimo in mp.



Anche io ho questa soglia..


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te sfankula solo tu' moje...
> 
> ahahahah


avrebbe tutte le ragioni del mondo !


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Tu per me sei interessante,amabile,simpatica ma asessuata,che c'entra?


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lele se ti poni educatamente,serenamente, quì dentro l'ambiente è ovattato e morigerato!Se cerchi rogne,le trovi subito,personalmente ti trovo amabile!!


grazie oscuro, sono sensibile anche alle parole di conforto.


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lele*

Non e che ci stai prendendo per il sedere vero?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> verissimo, "anche" dei consigli, ma visto il delicato capitolo "sensibilità" gli insulti hanno prevalso.. Per dirti come sono fatto io, nel thread della gattamorta, fossi stato te, non avrei scritto una parola in pubblico.. ho una soglia del "pubblico/privato" estremamente sbilanciata ed avrei discusso di persona, o al massimo in mp.


oddio non mi ricordo manco che ho scritto nel 3D che hai citato...

io ormai è tanto che sono qui..quello che ho da chiarire con gli utenti lo faccio un "pubblico" finchè è possibile...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Quando non è possibile ti arriva un siluro di carne nel  di dietro in privato.....qui dentro funziona così!!!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ocio che poi gli mp non sono poi tanto mp, per qualcuno!


meglio, almeno capisci subito con chi hai a che fare.


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non e che ci stai prendendo per il sedere vero?


direi di no, ma come per tutte le cose digitali, il tempo confermerà o smentirà.. parlare di fiducia qui in questi giorni mi sembra eccessivo..


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quando non è possibile ti arriva un siluro di carne nel di dietro in privato.....qui dentro funziona così!!!


già...ma non sempre riescono a colpire quando tra amici c'è onestà e rispetto! 
chi voleva fregare è rimasto fregato...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Lele*

Sai, mi sembri così indifeso e pulito....da sembrare irreale!


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu per me sei interessante,amabile,simpatica ma asessuata,che c'entra?



ma un po' mi dispiace...
a te no?:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Luna a lavare la testa all'asino ci perdi il sapone e la sciorinata:mrgreen::mrgreen:


Non ho capito


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> scusa però! noi siamo asessuate e lui amabile?
> che storia è mai questa?:rotfl:


brava fai bene ad inkazzarti...

eccheccazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai, mi sembri così indifeso e pulito....da sembrare irreale!


no, sono un bastardo, un po' stronzo, a volte presuntuoso e vigliacco.. ma finchè me le dico da solo va tutto bene..


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche io ho questa voglia..


quale?

ahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> no, sono un bastardo, un po' stronzo, a volte presuntuoso e vigliacco.. ma finchè me le dico da solo va tutto bene..



vabbè dai, ma qualche difetto ce lo avrei pure tu!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> vabbè dai, ma qualche difetto ce lo avrei pure tu!


a si, è vero, sono anche permaloso ed ipersensibile.. praticamente a pain in the ass per chi mi sta accanto


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> a si, è vero, sono anche permaloso ed ipersensibile.. praticamente *a pain in the ass *per chi mi sta accanto



ecco ....e mò dovevi diventare il nostro famme capì


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma un po' mi dispiace...
> a te no?:rotfl:


vabbe' fai taaaaanto sangue...

basta che la finisci...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> quale?
> 
> ahahahah




ops..... era soglia!!!!!!!












Vabbè stavo broccolando ....
Uffi....
Ma qui si viene subito stanati!!!!!!


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ....e mò dovevi diventare il nostro famme capì


dipende da voi.. certo riuscire ad essere tutte queste cose insieme in un forum è un primato che non ho ancora stabilito...


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> no, sono un bastardo, un po' stronzo, a volte presuntuoso e vigliacco.. ma finchè me le dico da solo va tutto bene..


comunque complimenti pe' la memoria....

nun e' facile quanno l'elenco e' lunghino...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Però*

Vabbè tutte asessuate......una bella caviglia fine,postura sensuale,vita stretta e sedere espansivo e posso anche ricredermi!!!


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> dipende da voi.. certo riuscire ad essere tutte queste cose insieme in un forum è un primato che non ho ancora stabilito...


c'è sempre una prima volta :smile:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> dipende da voi.. certo riuscire ad essere tutte queste cose insieme in un forum è un primato che non ho ancora stabilito...


a naso me sa che qua batterai parecchi record...

ahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> a si, è vero, sono anche permaloso ed ipersensibile.. praticamente a pain in the ass per chi mi sta accanto



non dai permaloso no!
è vietato dal regolamento del forum:smile:


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' fai taaaaanto sangue...
> 
> basta che la finisci...
> 
> ahahahah



hai caldo Stermy caro?
serve una secchiata di acqua ghiacciata?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> non dai permaloso no!
> è vietato dal regolamento del forum:smile:


e da quando ce sta un regolamento qua?

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> hai caldo Stermy caro?
> serve una secchiata di acqua ghiacciata?:rotfl:


perche' puzzo?

ma se prima de veni' qua me faccio sempre er bide'...kazzo dici?


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Bide*

Niente culo aromizzato?Le donne vanno matte per i culi sporchi..fidati!!!!


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' puzzo?
> 
> ma se prima de veni' qua me faccio sempre er bide'...kazzo dici?



ma hai passato il controllo della Minerva?

e m raccomanda il bagno lo si lascia come lo si trova


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Niente culo aromizzato?Le donne vanno matte per i culi sporchi..fidati!!!!


sara'....

comunque co' me' volendo la merda sa' pijano 'ostess...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma hai passato il controllo della Minerva?
> 
> e m raccomanda il bagno lo si lascia come lo si trova


perche' Minerva fa quei controlli?

e dillo prima cazzo...

ahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perche' Minerva fa quei controlli?
> 
> e dillo prima cazzo...
> 
> ahahahah



ormai...
e poi, dopo quello che avete detto prima, temo stia per svenire!:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nella tua roulotte,mi hai chiuso dentro hai dimenticato? sono riuscito ad uscire oggi, mannaggia a te e le zanzariere nelle finestre.
> 
> Maurizio


ah mai sei in gran forma! il we ti ha fatto bene...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2012)

*Free*

Culo aromizzato e ascella pezzata...cascate tutte voi donne...!!


----------



## battiato63 (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah mai sei in gran forma! il we ti ha fatto bene...


cosa la galera?


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo aromizzato e ascella pezzata...cascate tutte voi donne...!!


si, morte stecchite... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo aromizzato e ascella pezzata...cascate tutte voi donne...!!



ah, di sicuro!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

*Comunque Lele...*

... secondo me, tutto ciò che viene fatto in modo civile ed educato, rispettoso come mi sembra di capire tu sia, non è fuori luogo. Come dire : chiedere è lecito, rispondere è cortesia. Non lo dico per essere broccolata, eh? Poi, gli approcci su web... io sarei molto prudente IN GENERALE, se fossi in te.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo aromizzato e ascella pezzata...cascate tutte voi donne...!!


come si fa infatti a non cascare....tebe , il materassino da svenimento.grazie:racchia:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Culo aromizzato e ascella pezzata...cascate tutte voi donne...!!


... sto ancora pensando alla canotta sporca di sugo di Stermy... un'immagine di un erotismo indimenticabile!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come si fa infatti a non cascare....tebe , il materassino da svenimento.grazie:racchia:


colpa d'oscuro....quello e' uno sporcaccione...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... sto ancora pensando alla canotta sporca di sugo di Stermy... un'immagine di un erotismo indimenticabile!



pure io, me lo sogno di notte

che incub...ehm, che meraviglia!


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... sto ancora pensando alla canotta sporca di sugo di Stermy... un'immagine di un erotismo indimenticabile!


ma tas' che quella stronza de mi moje me l'ha lavata...

mo' me sento come a sansone...

ahahahahah


----------



## free (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma tas' che quella stronza de mi moje me l'ha lavata...
> 
> mo' me sento come a sansone...
> 
> ahahahahah



pelato?:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> pelato?:rotfl:


aborrrrrrrrrrooooo....

i pelati me fanno schifo...

preferisco la salsa....

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> colpa d'oscuro....quello e' uno sporcaccione...
> 
> ahahahahah


 non fare lo gnorri...ti ho visto uscire dal bagno: chi ti ha dato le chiavi che i non registrati non le devono avere?


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare lo gnorri...ti ho visto uscire dal bagno: chi ti ha dato le chiavi che i non registrati non le devono avere?


ce l'ha anche Maurizio la chiave


----------



## exStermy (1 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non fare lo gnorri...ti ho visto uscire dal bagno: chi ti ha dato le chiavi che i non registrati non le devono avere?


e t'hanno messo de guardia ar cesso?

ma a quest'ora nun dovresti sta a vede' biutifulllle..?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e t'hanno messo de guardia ar cesso?
> 
> ma a quest'ora nun dovresti sta a vede' biutifulllle..?
> 
> ahahahah


:singleeye:
come mi valorizzi tu nessuno:unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> Secondo voi una persona che si iscrive al forum con la speranza di conoscere una persona dell'altro sesso (per vari "scopi"), è tassativamente un morto di figa ?


Al giorno d'oggi nessuno si fa i cazzi propri eh...
Comunque si, è un morto di figa.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


risposta breve: sì

vuoi anche la risposta lunga? :rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (1 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> risposta breve: sì
> 
> vuoi anche la risposta lunga? :rotfl:


non c'è bisogno, come dicevo sto solo imparando a conoscervi.. fame ne ho, ma l'appetito non lo sazio su internet, mai..


----------



## lothar57 (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non c'è bisogno, come dicevo sto solo imparando a conoscervi.. fame ne ho, ma l'appetito non lo sazio su internet, mai..



ciao Lele mi sa'che nn ci siamo ancora salutati..hai l'onere di parlare con il Sommo Lothar!!!

invece si cucca e bene.....


----------



## Simy (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lele mi sa'che nn ci siamo ancora salutati..hai *l'onere* di parlare con il Sommo Lothar!!!
> 
> invece si cucca e bene.....


 e perchè?


----------



## lunaiena (1 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e perchè?



forse voleva dire l'onore?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scendere a compromessi con se stessi,adulare  e compatire delle forumiste per scopi reconditi,essere scorretti,scrivere in pvt per poi rinfacciare al momento opportune certe confidenze,sai dovresti rivolgerti al Conte perchè su questo io son veramente poco ferrato,per me le donne qui dentro son asessuate!!!


Os, non vado avanti a leggere tanto ho capito che è come le altre centinaia di pagine di coglionate.
Os, con tutto il bene che ti si può volere. Hai rotto il cazzo. Avrai anche le tue ragioni, ma le difenti come un bocia frignoso dell'asilo e non ti reggo più. 
Peccato, per tanti altri versi mi sei sempre stato simpatico, ma c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


Grande sei tornatooooooooo....
Grandeeeeeeeeee....:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:

No...tranquilli non sono stato io a mandargli la mail...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

No...tranquilli non so chi gli ha mandato la mail...:up::up::up::up:

E smettila che qui dentro il titolo di morto di figa ce l'ho solo io...
Sapessi quante ne ho accopate.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> si è  salvata che il conte non c'è questa mattina
> 
> Maurizio


Ero a copar fighe....no?
Oggi è il primo agosto
figa al primo posto!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lele mi sa'che nn ci siamo ancora salutati..hai l'onere di parlare con il Sommo Lothar!!!
> 
> invece si cucca e bene.....


ma vuoi stare zitto che salta fuori tutti i nostri segreti eh?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Agosto 2012)

Preferirei non ricevere approvazioni, soprattutto per post come il mio in questo 3d. Non è il caso. Grazie.


----------



## Spider (1 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


...assolutamente SI.
...già la domanda...presuppone qualcosina in più...
La parentesi..( per vari scopi ) poi, è elementare...
... il problema dei morti di figa o meglio, morti di sfiga... è che diventano subito poco credibili...
anche la permalosità manifestata.. con tanto di saluto finale... solo un gioco...

ma perchè non dici come sei fatto, quanto sei alto, se biondo o bruno.. quanto c'hai di misure...
magari fai molto prima...

dopo una domanda cosi.. di cosa pensi di poter parlare...


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Lele mi sa'che nn ci siamo ancora salutati..hai l'onere di parlare con il Sommo Lothar!!!
> 
> invece si cucca e bene.....


Salve Lothar, piacere mio, lungi da me l'idea di cuccare sul web, al limite qui può nascere una simpatia, ma un secondo dopo avrei bisogno di portarla nel mondo reale.

Mandrake


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> Secondo me no perchè tanto la maggioranza delle persone che scrivono qui lo fanno per chiacchierare e per conoscere persone dell'altro sesso.
> 
> A me anche interessa, anche se probabilmente rimarrò dietro al mio monitor  perchè non mi interessano impicci, al massimo spero di avere qualche bella amicizia pulita.
> 
> Se a te interessano impicci... in bocca al lupo!


non ci penso proprio.. in passato è successo e sono stati dolori..


----------



## DreamTheater (2 Agosto 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...assolutamente SI.
> ...già la domanda...presuppone qualcosina in più...
> La parentesi..( per vari scopi ) poi, è elementare...
> ... il problema dei morti di figa o meglio, morti di sfiga... è che diventano subito poco credibili...
> ...


diffidenza lecita, ottima risposta per prendere le misure.


----------



## Annuccia (2 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


non ho letto tute le risposte ma ti dico...
che alcune persone frequentano certi siti
solo per chiacchierare anche in modo osè...con persone di cui non conoscono il volto.la vita nulla....
tanto per...può sembrare strano ma è così...
il marito di una mia amica nei momenti di noia...lo faceva...senza inconrtrare o scambiare numeri con nessuno...
era un suo modo di divertisrsi...
anzi non trovandoci nulla di male glielo disse pure...
lei non ci ha mai creduto...


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Madeleine*

Oltra a non aver capito nulla,hai avuto anche un uscita di pessimo gusto e non è la prima volta..a buon rendere!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oltra a non aver capito nulla,hai avuto anche un uscita di pessimo gusto e non è la prima volta..a buon rendere!


buongiorno fratè :up::up:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*battiato*

Il caldo fa brutti schezi compà!Senti oggo che ci inventiamo per farci due risate?Se non ci pensiamo noi...in questa valle di lacrime...!!


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il caldo fa brutti schezi compà!Senti oggo che ci inventiamo per farci due risate?Se non ci pensiamo noi...in questa valle di lacrime...!!



è overo amico mio  inizia tu na bella discussione come sai fare tu :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il caldo fa brutti schezi compà!Senti oggo che ci inventiamo per farci due risate?Se non ci pensiamo noi...in questa valle di lacrime...!!





battiato63 ha detto:


> è overo amico mio inizia tu na bella discussione come sai fare tu :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


io ci sto è!  :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Vabbè*

E certo dov'è battiato ci sei tu......!!


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E certo dov'è battiato ci sei tu......!!


:blu:
non mi pare....


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Abbiame detto che si scherza..miii mi stai diventando permalosa...!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiame detto che si scherza..miii mi stai diventando permalosa...!:rotfl:


ma no! 


:bleble:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

:amici:





Simy ha detto:


> ma no!
> 
> 
> :bleble:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Abbiame detto che si scherza..miii mi stai diventando permalosa...!:rotfl:


:amici:


----------



## blu (5 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


No,una persona che sta nella media dell'uomo/donna comune ai giorni nostri,forse un tantino in difficolta' psicologica.

Mondo frenetico,tutti in casa al pc (si spende poco ed è piu' veloce),considero pero' questo modo di approcciarsi la droga del secolo.

A me personalmente non piace e manco c'è provo è un circolo vizioso.

Mi ci manca solo quello di vizio ahahahahahah


----------



## aristocat (5 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie ad una sola persona di questo forum che mi ha mandato una mail molto bella, ho deciso di riprovarci, nonostante il primo impatto sia stato molto brusco.
> 
> Domanda:
> 
> ...


Purtroppo al tuo primo 3d non ho fatto in tempo a dirti che considero il tuo atteggiamento verso l'amante (che hai scaricato come una scarpa vecchia) infantile, opportunista, da larva umana a dire il minimo.
Anche perché quel 3d lo avevi chiuso alla prima persona che ha osato farti notare educatamente tutto lo squallore della tua vicenda.
Ma sono felice di poterlo fare adesso.
Inutile dire che non stupisce che lo stesso tipo umano possa iscriversi a un forum sperando di raccattare la prossima sventurata, con quattro moine virtuali.

ari


----------



## aristocat (5 Agosto 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;962891 ha detto:
			
		

> bentornato,
> proprio oggi mentre aprivo il browser sentivo che qualcosa mancava nel forum, un po' come quando vai a fare la spesa e senti che a casa manca lo scottex ma non ne sei sicuro.
> ma ora tutto è al suo giusto posto


Ahahahahah!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:up:


----------



## aristocat (5 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> risposta breve: sì
> 
> vuoi anche la risposta lunga? :rotfl:


Ci ho già pensato io alla risposta lunga :carneval:


----------



## Sabina_ (5 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Purtroppo al tuo primo 3d non ho fatto in tempo a dirti che considero il tuo atteggiamento verso l'amante (che hai scaricato come una scarpa vecchia) infantile, opportunista, da larva umana a dire il minimo.
> Anche perché quel 3d lo avevi chiuso alla prima persona che ha osato farti notare educatamente tutto lo squallore della tua vicenda.
> Ma sono felice di poterlo fare adesso.
> Inutile dire che non stupisce che lo stesso tipo umano possa iscriversi a un forum sperando di raccattare la prossima sventurata, con quattro moine virtuali.
> ...


Io avevo fatto in tempo a dargli il mio parere. Aggiungo qui che condivido quello che scrivi.


----------



## Flavia (5 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Purtroppo al tuo primo 3d non ho fatto in tempo a dirti che considero il tuo atteggiamento verso l'amante (che hai scaricato come una scarpa vecchia) infantile, opportunista, da larva umana a dire il minimo.
> Anche perché quel 3d lo avevi chiuso alla prima persona che ha osato farti notare educatamente tutto lo squallore della tua vicenda.
> Ma sono felice di poterlo fare adesso.
> Inutile dire che non stupisce che lo stesso tipo umano possa iscriversi a un forum sperando di raccattare la prossima sventurata, con quattro moine virtuali.
> ...


:up:


----------



## DreamTheater (5 Agosto 2012)

hahahaha.. in un momento di "zero-sensibilità" trovo divertenti questi commenti.. soprattutto perchè si prende per oro colato quello che scrivo qui.. hahahah ma veramente pensate che si possa mettere la propria storia super privata su un forum ed accettare la gogna digitale da delle sconosciute ? siate serie per favore, e prendete domande e risposte per quello che sono, un passatempo su internet.. la mia vita vera è fuori di qui, dove voi non ci siete <3:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (5 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hahahaha.. in un momento di "zero-sensibilità" trovo divertenti questi commenti.. soprattutto perchè si prende per oro colato quello che scrivo qui.. hahahah ma veramente pensate che si possa mettere la propria storia super privata su un forum ed accettare la gogna digitale da delle sconosciute ? siate serie per favore, e prendete domande e risposte per quello che sono, un passatempo su internet.. la mia vita vera è fuori di qui, dove voi non ci siete <3:rotfl:


Ma non sono d'accordo. Quando ho scritto qui la mia storia mi aspettavo esattamente quello che é accaduto. Ricevere critiche, quslche insulto e un po di comprensione. Ho fatto tesoro di tutto perché anche i giudizi più pesanti avevano un fondo di verità. Poi gli utenti hanno imparato a conoscermi e mi hanno apprezzato per quello che sono.
Che senso ha scrivere una storia non vera o eliminando dei particolari? 
Oppure non dar peso ai commenti. Cosa ti serve allora stare in un forum?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hahahaha.. in un momento di "zero-sensibilità" trovo divertenti questi commenti.. soprattutto perchè si prende per oro colato quello che scrivo qui.. hahahah ma veramente pensate che si possa mettere la propria storia super privata su un forum ed accettare la gogna digitale da delle sconosciute ? siate serie per favore, e prendete domande e risposte per quello che sono, un passatempo su internet.. la mia vita vera è fuori di qui, dove voi non ci siete <3:rotfl:


Beh lele...inutile dirti...che a sto giro...ehm...
Ti hanno colpito eh?
Credi al nonno qua...
Ari ti molla di quelle stecche che non immagini eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Ora tu dici a loro che le hai pigliate per il culo...

Mi sa che stavolta neanche il sommo scudo spaziale di Lothar può salvarti...

In effetti è il caldo e sono un po' rammollite...
Ma se le ragazze qui dentro iniziano a sparare...
Ti fanno becco...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh lele...inutile dirti...che a sto giro...ehm...
> Ti hanno colpito eh?
> Credi al nonno qua...
> Ari ti molla di quelle stecche che non immagini eh?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> ...


hahaha.. scusa ma oggi ho la ridarella demens.. non ho inventato tutto, ho scritto quello che mi andava di rendere pubblico ed ho ricevuto commenti che accetterei solo da chi mi conosce bene di persona.. intendo dire che per me, e l'ho ribadito diverse volte, per poter criticare bisogna conoscere, per insultare bisogna conoscere, per conoscere bisogna uscire da qui.. qui è tutto virtuale.. non prendiamoci troppo sul serio.. è ovvio che quello che farò della mia storia parallela resterà tra me e la mia mante, alla quale devo rispetto, e che non tratterò in nessuno dei modi da voi immaginati.. ma questo fa parte della mia vita reale, per cui vi lascio alle vostre supposizioni, insulti compresi, per il mio alter-ego virtuale.


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hahaha.. scusa ma oggi ho la ridarella demens.. non ho inventato tutto, ho scritto quello che mi andava di rendere pubblico ed ho ricevuto commenti che accetterei solo da chi mi conosce bene di persona.. intendo dire che per me, e l'ho ribadito diverse volte, per poter criticare bisogna conoscere, per insultare bisogna conoscere, per conoscere bisogna uscire da qui.. qui è tutto virtuale.. non prendiamoci troppo sul serio.. è ovvio che quello che farò della mia storia parallela resterà tra me e la mia mante, alla quale devo rispetto, e che non tratterò in nessuno dei modi da voi immaginati.. ma questo fa parte della mia vita reale, per cui vi lascio alle vostre supposizioni, insulti compresi, per il mio alter-ego virtuale.


Ripeto che non capisco che senso abbia...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non prendiamoci troppo sul serio..


Veramente sei tu che vai via, torni, chiudi thread alla cazzo di cane, posti il tuo profilo facebook e mandi miliardi di pm alle signore del forum, mi pare.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sono d'accordo. Quando ho scritto qui la mia storia mi aspettavo esattamente quello che é accaduto. Ricevere critiche, quslche insulto e un po di comprensione. Ho fatto tesoro di tutto perché anche i giudizi più pesanti avevano un fondo di verità. Poi gli utenti hanno imparato a conoscermi e mi hanno apprezzato per quello che sono.
> Che senso ha scrivere una storia non vera o eliminando dei particolari?
> Oppure non dar peso ai commenti. Cosa ti serve allora stare in un forum?


per te ho tanto rispetto, e sai perchè.. sto in un forum perchè esistono persone come te, che con un piccolo gesto hanno varcato la soglia del virtuale per toccare il personale.. il resto sono chiacchiere per passare il tempo, l'estate è lunga da solo a Roma..


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che vai via, torni, chiudi thread alla cazzo di cane, posti il tuo profilo facebook e mandi miliardi di pm alle signore del forum, mi pare.


complimenti, sei ben informato.. miliardi no.. magari milioni hahahahaha.. la nostra etica lascia a desiderare..


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> complimenti, sei ben informato.. miliardi no.. magari milioni hahahahaha.. la nostra etica lascia a desiderare..


Ma più che informato è facile intuirlo. Già dall'argomento di questo topic, per dire.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che informato è facile intuirlo. Già dall'argomento di questo topic, per dire.


gnnnnnnnnn rumore di unghie sullo specchio.. qualche messaggio l'ho mandato.. ed ho anche smesso di farlo.. e chiudo i thread, me ne vado e ritorno.. tutto senza logica.. questo è il mio modo di stare in un forum di tradimento..


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> gnnnnnnnnn rumore di unghie sullo specchio.. qualche messaggio l'ho mandato.. ed ho anche smesso di farlo.. e chiudo i thread, me ne vado e ritorno.. tutto senza logica.. questo è il mio modo di stare in un forum di tradimento..


Ah. Bene.


----------



## dammi un nome (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no


e no.


Rimarcata la risposta di Chiara aggiungo: degli scopi degli altri, qui, come altrove che ci frega?


Che il nostro amico pensasse ai suoi e non desse spiegazione.


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hahaha.. scusa ma oggi ho la ridarella demens.. non ho inventato tutto, ho scritto quello che mi andava di rendere pubblico ed ho ricevuto commenti che accetterei solo da chi mi conosce bene di persona.. *intendo dire che per me, e l'ho ribadito diverse volte, per poter criticare bisogna conoscere, per insultare bisogna conoscere*, per conoscere bisogna uscire da qui.. qui è tutto virtuale.. non prendiamoci troppo sul serio.. è ovvio che quello che farò della mia storia parallela resterà tra me e la mia mante, alla quale devo rispetto, e che non tratterò in nessuno dei modi da voi immaginati.. ma questo fa parte della mia vita reale, per cui vi lascio alle vostre supposizioni, insulti compresi, per il mio alter-ego virtuale.


Scusami, hai ragione, è vero: sono stata poco precisa e inesatta. Infatti dovevo dire che non ti sei limitato a trattarla come una ciabatta usata, ma l'hai anche illusa fino alla fine, facendole credere che mollavi tutto per lei.

Ah, dimenticavo la risposta alla domanda di questo 3d: sei un "morto di figa" se cerchi nuovi contatti femminili su un forum? Ma tranquillo, hai dimostrato di esserlo già prima, adesso naturalmente non puoi fare altro che riconfermare i tuoi già fenomenali risultati. Con un po' di perseveranza otterrai l'ennesimo trofeo, magari pagando profumatamente  l'interessata, stavolta.

ari


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusami, hai ragione, è vero: sono stata poco precisa e inesatta. Infatti dovevo dire che non ti sei limitato a trattarla come una ciabatta usata, ma l'hai anche illusa fino alla fine, facendole credere che mollavi tutto per lei.
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo la risposta alla domanda di questo 3d: sei un "morto di figa" se cerchi nuovi contatti femminili su un forum? Ma tranquillo, hai dimostrato di esserlo già prima, adesso naturalmente non puoi fare altro che riconfermare i tuoi già fenomenali risultati. Con un po' di perseveranza otterrai l'ennesimo trofeo, magari pagando profumatamente  l'interessata, stavolta.
> 
> ari


forse non mi sono spiegato... SEI IN SU UNA PUNTATA DI FORUM, quello di rete 4, dove il processo è una recita messa su per rappresentare un caso.. il MIO caso è reale solo all'inizio, ovvero ho un'amante da 3 anni.. tutto il resto è storia mia, per cui prendo il tuo commento come parte della recita.
Ammesso che io sia un morto di figa, di sicuro non cercherei su un forum la mia prossima preda.. a me piace ancora guardare in faccia le persone, alla vecchia maniera, e qui vedo solo avatar..


----------



## Nocciola (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegato... SEI IN SU UNA PUNTATA DI FORUM, quello di rete 4, dove il processo è una recita messa su per rappresentare un caso.. il MIO caso è reale solo all'inizio, ovvero ho un'amante da 3 anni.. tutto il resto è storia mia, per cui prendo il tuo commento come parte della recita.
> Ammesso che io sia un morto di figa, di sicuro non cercherei su un forum la mia prossima preda.. a me piace ancora guardare in faccia le persone, alla vecchia maniera, e qui vedo solo avatar..


E perché non raccontare tutta la storia.
O sono ingenua o limitata ma fatico a capire lo scopo..


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> forse non mi sono spiegato... SEI IN SU UNA PUNTATA DI FORUM, quello di rete 4, dove il processo è una recita messa su per rappresentare un caso.. il MIO caso è reale solo all'inizio, ovvero ho un'amante da 3 anni.. tutto il resto è storia mia, per cui prendo il tuo commento come parte della recita.
> Ammesso che io sia un morto di figa, di sicuro non cercherei su un forum la mia prossima preda.. a me piace ancora guardare in faccia le persone, alla vecchia maniera, e qui vedo solo avatar..


Beh se vai sul mio profilo vedi il mio volto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E perché non raccontare tutta la storia.
> O sono ingenua o limitata ma fatico a capire lo scopo..


In primis perchè come ho sempre detto, per me c'è un limite ben preciso a quanto si può mettere in piazza su internet. In secondo luogo perchè, come si è visto, i commenti e le critiche che nascono da un argomento come il mio, vanno facilmente oltre il lecito.. Ovviamente questo è ciò che io penso in materia di privato sul web, e mi comporto di conseguenza. Ho ottenuto degli scenari possibili per dei possibili risvolti della mia storia, e questo mi basta.. In più ho fatto 4 chiacchiere.. ed ho ricevuto una bella mail. Tolto questo la maggior parte del tempo qui la passo a leggere senza intervenire.. mi piace osservare i comportamenti, gli schemi sociali e le interazioni nel mondo virtuale..


----------



## 'notte (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> In primis perchè come ho sempre detto, per me c'è un limite ben preciso a quanto si può mettere in piazza su internet. In secondo luogo perchè, come si è visto, i commenti e le critiche che nascono da un argomento come il mio, vanno facilmente oltre il lecito.. Ovviamente questo è ciò che io penso in materia di privato sul web, e mi comporto di conseguenza. Ho ottenuto degli scenari possibili per dei possibili risvolti della mia storia, e questo mi basta.. In più ho fatto 4 chiacchiere.. ed ho ricevuto una bella mail. Tolto questo la maggior parte del tempo qui la passo a leggere senza intervenire.. mi piace osservare i comportamenti, gli schemi sociali e le interazioni nel mondo virtuale..



cos'è il lecito?

non reggi le critiche? eppure, l'hai detto tu, sono virtuali, non dovrebbero scalfirti, fanno parte della recita....


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> In primis perchè come ho sempre detto, per me c'è un limite ben preciso a quanto si può mettere in piazza su internet. In secondo luogo perchè, come si è visto, i commenti e le critiche che nascono da un argomento come il mio, vanno facilmente oltre il lecito.. Ovviamente questo è ciò che io penso in materia di privato sul web, e mi comporto di conseguenza. Ho ottenuto degli scenari possibili per dei possibili risvolti della mia storia, e questo mi basta.. In più ho fatto 4 chiacchiere.. ed ho ricevuto una bella mail. Tolto questo la maggior parte del tempo qui la passo a leggere senza intervenire.. mi piace osservare i comportamenti, gli schemi sociali e le interazioni nel mondo virtuale..


Ok...
Adesso che sappiamo il tuo punto di vista si può interagire con te tenendolo presente no?
Si hai ottenuto dei scenari possibili.
Ma mi ci gioco la testa che poi nella tua realtà andrà diverso da questi scenari.
Sai mischiare virtuale con reale sortisce sempre effetti indesiderati.

COme dico sempre qui dentro, il male del forum è che conosciamo solo verità parziali e non sentiamo mai l' altra campana.

Allora vediamo la tua storia.
Scenario A.
Lei è una che si è attaccata a te tuo malgrado, le hai detto in mille modi che sei sposato e che non ci sarà futuro.
Scenario B.
Tu hai lusingato lei, ora non ci stai più dentro, o è minacciato il tuo matrimonio e sei costretto a scelte drastiche.

Ma credimi parlo per cognizione di causa.
Anch'io per due anni ho avuto un'amante.
Le avevo sempre detto che ero sposato bla bli bla bla bla blì...
Lei veniva sempre più avanti...
COn i soliti discorsi...A h ma tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me...ah sento che non sei felice nel tuo matrimonio.

Le dissi.
Ora vado in vacanza con la mia famiglia: per una settimana niente sms ecc..ecc...

Na roba MAI vista.
Tornai dalla vacanza e sapevo quel che dovevo fare.


Non l'ho più rivista, nè sentita, nè mai più mi ha cercato.
E questo è quanto.

Che poi ci siano stati fatti e cose che me l'hanno fatta rimpiangere anche notti intere è un'altro paio di maniche, perchè era ed è una donna fantastica. Mi ha dato moltissimo, mi ha fatto crescere moltissimo, e non sono mai stato disposto a pensare a lei come ad una povera sfigata dipendente affettivamente da me. ANZI. Una donna determinatissima nel cercare di ottenere quel che vuole. Purtroppo pensava di far leva sulle mie insicurezze e giocare sulla mia fragilità. E devo dire che fino ad un certo punto ci riuscì.

Poi scatta qualcosa dentro.
Nel mio caso fu quella vacanza e il mio ricovero in ospedale per un bruttissimo blocco renale e polmonite.
Là ebbi modo di riflettere.

E quando mi scatta sta cosa dentro io divento come Michael Corleone nella scena del battesimo.
Adesso sistemo tutte le cose della mia vita. ( nel suo caso la famiglia)

E ho sistemato.
Ricordo che mi disse incazzata ok...hai vinto tu.

Ma.
Io ero e sono legato in matrimonio ad un'altra donna.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

'notte ha detto:


> cos'è il lecito?
> 
> non reggi le critiche? eppure, l'hai detto tu, sono virtuali, non dovrebbero scalfirti, fanno parte della recita....


per lecito intendo gli insulti personali.. dire "detesto il tuo comportamento" è diverso da "sei un verme". Sei libero di pensarlo, ma maleducato a dirlo


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> In primis perchè come ho sempre detto, *per me c'è un limite ben preciso a quanto si può mettere in piazza su internet.* In secondo luogo perchè, come si è visto, i commenti e le critiche che nascono da un argomento come il mio, vanno facilmente oltre il lecito.. Ovviamente questo è ciò che io penso in materia di privato sul web, e mi comporto di conseguenza. Ho ottenuto degli scenari possibili per dei possibili risvolti della mia storia, e questo mi basta.. In più ho fatto 4 chiacchiere.. ed ho ricevuto una bella mail. Tolto questo la maggior parte del tempo qui la passo a leggere senza intervenire.. mi piace osservare i comportamenti, gli schemi sociali e le interazioni nel mondo virtuale..


Mò non è per infierire, ma tu in piazza ci hai pure messo il tuo profilo Facebook. La provocazione blablabla, si, quello che vuoi. Però tant'è.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò non è per infierire, ma tu in piazza ci hai pure messo il tuo profilo Facebook. La provocazione blablabla, si, quello che vuoi. Però tant'è.


l'ho messo per 30 secondi e non mi sembra che abbia provocato danni.. tra l'altro non ci vedo nulla di male nel mio caso. Ho la coscienza sporca ma sono tranquillo, se avessi ricevuto una richiesta di amicizia probabilmente la avrei accettata


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> l'ho messo per 30 secondi e non mi sembra che abbia provocato danni.. tra l'altro non ci vedo nulla di male nel mio caso. Ho la coscienza sporca ma sono tranquillo, *se avessi ricevuto una richiesta di amicizia probabilmente la avrei accettata*


Non avevo dubbi in merito, infatti.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi in merito, infatti.


risposta in malafede, dai per scontato che io sia qui per rimorchiare, ovvero colpevole fino a prova contraria. Lo capirei se qualche utente del forum mi sputtanasse, ma in mancanza di questo la trovo un'illazione gratuita. Tu e tanti altri peccate di obbiettività; un sospetto non si può tramutare in certezza andando ad intuito o a simpatia. L'unico elemento certo è che a differenza di molti qui dentro, io non avrei problemi a metterci la faccia (ed eventualmente a ri-metterci in caso di moglie in agguato).


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mò non è per infierire,* ma tu in piazza ci hai pure messo il tuo profilo Facebook*. La provocazione blablabla, si, quello che vuoi. Però tant'è.


bè finchè non fa "male" a nessuno eventualmente a rimetterci sarebbe solo lui....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> risposta in malafede, dai per scontato che io sia qui per rimorchiare, ovvero colpevole fino a prova contraria. Lo capirei se qualche utente del forum mi sputtanasse, ma in mancanza di questo la trovo un'illazione gratuita. Tu e tanti altri peccate di obbiettività; un sospetto non si può tramutare in certezza andando ad intuito o a simpatia. L'unico elemento certo è che a differenza di molti qui dentro, io non avrei problemi a metterci la faccia (ed eventualmente a ri-metterci in caso di moglie in agguato).


Guarda: a me se tu vieni qui per rimorchiare o no frega anche qualcosa meno di zero. Il punto, per me, è non scrivere stronzate. Cioè, più ne scrivi, più mi invogli a smerdarti. Non ne scrivi, non ti smerdo. Semplice.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> risposta in malafede, dai per scontato che io sia qui per rimorchiare, ovvero colpevole fino a prova contraria. Lo capirei se qualche utente del forum mi sputtanasse, ma in mancanza di questo la trovo un'illazione gratuita. Tu e tanti altri peccate di obbiettività; un sospetto non si può tramutare in certezza andando ad intuito o a simpatia. L'unico elemento certo è che a differenza di molti qui dentro, io non avrei problemi a metterci la faccia (ed eventualmente a ri-metterci in caso di moglie in agguato).


Beh sta tento se sei qui per rimorchiare...
Che problema c'è?
Mica è un reato eh?
Ti si dice solo...da come ti poni...sembra che...no?

SUl peccare di obiettività...hai voglia...hai voglia...

Ma se certe persone ritengono sè stesse obiettive chi sono io per impedirglielo?

Le rimando come sempre a quel libro no?

http://books.google.it/books/about/L_arte_di_persuadere_se_stessi.html?id=dfWjAAAACAAJ&redir_esc=y


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda: a me se tu vieni qui per rimorchiare o no frega anche qualcosa meno di zero. Il punto, per me, è non scrivere stronzate. Cioè, più ne scrivi, più mi invogli a smerdarti. Non ne scrivi, non ti smerdo. Semplice.


praticamente non hai detto nulla.. non capisco se ci provi gusto nel cercare di mettere in difficoltà le persone.. comunque noto che anche tu non hai compreso il confine tra reale e virtuale.. avresti di che smerdarmi se mi conoscessi, se io avessi scritto qui la mia storia per intero e se, cosa più importante, il tuo smerdarmi avesse un fine costruttivo. In mancanza di questi elementi ciò che leggo mi strappa giusto un sorriso.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> praticamente non hai detto nulla.. non capisco se ci provi gusto nel cercare di mettere in difficoltà le persone.. comunque noto che anche tu non hai compreso il confine tra reale e virtuale.. avresti di che smerdarmi se mi conoscessi, se io avessi scritto qui la mia storia per intero e se, cosa più importante, il tuo smerdarmi avesse un fine costruttivo. In mancanza di questi elementi ciò che leggo mi strappa giusto un sorriso.


Secondo me non vi capite...
Vediamo di tradurtela...
Joey dice se tu ti poni in un certo modo, non incazzarti se le persone reagiscono di conseguenza no?

Cioè capisci...
QUi ci sono donne molto ferite dagli uomini...

E leggere che so...lei aveva lasciato il lavoro per me...ecc..ecc..ecc...e poi l'ho dovuta lasciare...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Capisci che può partire l'embolo?

COme io scrivessi...ah io scopai quella moglie...ah come godetti nel rendere cervo quel marito...

Ah Ultimo dove sei?
Ma lo sai il mio Ultimo sogno erotico?
C'eri tu che mi presentavi tua moglie no?
E mi dicevi....Contuzzo...non dire a mia moglie che ho una storia con Geko...
E io ti dicevo...se vuoi che non glielo dica offrimi tua moglie...
E lui Contuzzo...l'ospitalità è sacra.....
Ma non scrivere sul forum che....

FInalmente conoscevo la moglie di Ultimo...
E mi sentivo tradito...

Perchè lei mi diceva ad un orecchio....Contuzzo...sono annuccia di tradi...ti stiamo facendo uno scherzo...sei su candid camera....

In altre parole...dai lele...non prenderla di petto...


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> hahahaha.. in un momento di "zero-sensibilità" trovo divertenti questi commenti.. soprattutto perchè si prende per oro colato quello che scrivo qui.. hahahah ma veramente pensate che si possa mettere la propria storia super privata su un forum ed accettare la gogna digitale da delle sconosciute ? siate serie per favore, e prendete domande e risposte per quello che sono, un passatempo su internet.. la mia vita vera è fuori di qui, dove voi non ci siete <3:rotfl:


Visto che sei un vuoto a perdere, poi nun te lamenta' se qualcuno usa un trattamento sfankulante...

ahahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> praticamente non hai detto nulla.. *non capisco se ci provi gusto nel cercare di mettere in difficoltà le persone.*. comunque noto che anche tu non hai compreso il confine tra reale e virtuale.. avresti di che smerdarmi se mi conoscessi, se io avessi scritto qui la mia storia per intero e se, cosa più importante, il tuo smerdarmi avesse un fine costruttivo. In mancanza di questi elementi ciò che leggo mi strappa giusto un sorriso.


In difficoltà ti ci metti da solo. Io non è che faccio nulla. Sta storia del finto racconto da Forum tanto per dire è così vigliaccamente stupida che per pura pietà manco la commento. Devi però capire che, virtuale o reale che sia, se ti comporti alla cazzo di cane ottieni il risultato di farti passare per un coglione. E se passi per un coglione poi non è così semplice tornare indietro, tanto meno se scrivi una roba tipo "_eheheheeheh! Ma io ho scritto una sceneggiatura da Forum, mica è così, eheheheeheheheh! Che avete capito, io non ho raccontato tutto, io sono bravo, non sono quel figlio di puttana che credete voi, amici e, soprattutto, amiche del forum.". _Cioè, già è complicatissimo rifarsi una verginità se rimani nello stesso posto, agendo da scemo come fai tu è totalmente impossibile. Non è difficile.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In difficoltà ti ci metti da solo. Io non è che faccio nulla. Sta storia del finto racconto da Forum tanto per dire è così vigliaccamente stupida che per pura pietà manco la commento. Devi però capire che, *virtuale o reale che sia, se ti comporti alla cazzo di cane ottieni il risultato di farti passare per un coglione*. E se passi per un coglione poi non è così semplice tornare indietro, tanto meno se scrivi una roba tipo "_eheheheeheh! Ma io ho scritto una sceneggiatura da Forum, mica è così, eheheheeheheheh! Che avete capito, io non ho raccontato tutto, io sono bravo, non sono quel figlio di puttana che credete voi, amici e, soprattutto, amiche del forum.". _Cioè, già è complicatissimo rifarsi una verginità se rimani nello stesso posto, agendo da scemo come fai tu è totalmente impossibile. Non è difficile.


:up:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me non vi capite...
> Vediamo di tradurtela...
> *Joey dice se tu ti poni in un certo modo, non incazzarti se le persone reagiscono di conseguenza no*?
> 
> ...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In difficoltà ti ci metti da solo. Io non è che faccio nulla. Sta storia del finto racconto da Forum tanto per dire è così vigliaccamente stupida che per pura pietà manco la commento. Devi però capire che, virtuale o reale che sia, se ti comporti alla cazzo di cane ottieni il risultato di farti passare per un coglione. E se passi per un coglione poi non è così semplice tornare indietro, tanto meno se scrivi una roba tipo "_eheheheeheh! Ma io ho scritto una sceneggiatura da Forum, mica è così, eheheheeheheheh! Che avete capito, io non ho raccontato tutto, io sono bravo, non sono quel figlio di puttana che credete voi, amici e, soprattutto, amiche del forum.". _Cioè, già è complicatissimo rifarsi una verginità se rimani nello stesso posto, agendo da scemo come fai tu è totalmente impossibile. Non è difficile.


Ti vorrei far notare una cosa: 1) un coglione - 2) figlio di puttana - 3) scemo
Ben 3 offese personali rivolte ad una persona che non conosci. Se avessi detto le stesse cose guardandomi in faccia sarebbe finita a botte, non credi ? 
Capisco che a volta serva un grosso sforzo per non perdere il controllo.. Ma siamo in un forum.. Che io ti giuri di aver detto la verità o meno, tu non ne sarai mai certo.
L'unica certezza sono gli insulti scritti..


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Secondo me non vi capite...
> Vediamo di tradurtela...
> Joey dice se tu ti poni in un certo modo, non incazzarti se le persone reagiscono di conseguenza no?
> 
> ...



Amico io sto con Lele...e la penso come lui...allora Conte quando baciavo X sposatissima e con figli..ho provato un sensazione che quando bacio l''altra''che e'single non provo....non potete capire queste cose...quindi fatevi i cassi vostri...:mexican:


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Amico io sto con Lele...e la penso come lui...allora Conte quando baciavo X sposatissima e con figli..ho provato un sensazione che quando bacio l''altra''che e'single non provo....non potete capire queste cose...quindi fatevi i cassi vostri...:mexican:


ciao Lothar,
ho sempre pensato che tua sia una simpatica canaglia (non è un detto con intenzione offensiva)
anche se non riesco ad approvare il tuo stile di vita (io sono il tuo esatto opposto), cerco sempre di capire, e leggendoti, ho capito che con le tue "amiche" hai una grande onestà: spighi loro che le cose stanno in un certo modo, e se allora sta bene vai avanti, altrimenti mi pare di capire che giri i tacchi e tante cose belle a tutti
ma tu se vedi una donna che stravolge la sua vita per te, che fai tronchi, o cavalchi l'onda sino a quando ti fa comodo
con Lele concordo che c'è modo e modo per dire le cose, ma non riesco a capire il suo punto di vista

x Lele: spero solo una cosa, che se la tua ex si trovi in difficoltà tu non le volti le spalle, perchè in questa situazione assurda ci si è messa per colpa sua, ma anche tu a mio avviso hai la tua bella fetta di responsabilità


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e no.
> 
> 
> Rimarcata la risposta di Chiara aggiungo: degli scopi degli altri, qui, come altrove che ci frega?
> ...


:up:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Lothar,
> ho sempre pensato che tua sia una simpatica canaglia (non è un detto con intenzione offensiva)
> anche se non riesco ad approvare il tuo stile di vita (io sono il tuo esatto opposto), cerco sempre di capire, e leggendoti, ho capito che con le tue "amiche" hai una grande onestà: spighi loro che le cose stanno in un certo modo, e se allora sta bene vai avanti, altrimenti mi pare di capire che giri i tacchi e tante cose belle a tutti
> ma tu se vedi una donna che stravolge la sua vita per te, che fai tronchi, o cavalchi l'onda sino a quando ti fa comodo
> ...


Allora Flavia, visto l'argomento serio, aggiungo che non ho assolutamente interrotto la relazione, che parliamo di continuo dei suoi bisogni e non dei miei, che le dedico tutto il tempo che posso, e che la sua situazione reale è si come descritta, ma coscientemente voluta da lei. Di differente rispetto a quello che ho scritto fin'ora c'è che tutto va a gonfie vele per entrambi, che tu ci creda o no. Ho solo voluto ricreare uno scenario abbastanza standard per vederne le reazioni.. 
Ovviamente ora nessuno crederà ad una parola di ciò che scrivo, ed è giusto che sia così.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Ti vorrei far notare una cosa: 1) un coglione - 2) figlio di puttana - 3) scemo
> Ben 3 offese personali rivolte ad una persona che non conosci*. Se avessi detto le stesse cose guardandomi in faccia sarebbe finita a botte, non credi ?
> *Capisco che a volta serva un grosso sforzo per non perdere il controllo.. Ma siamo in un forum.. Che io ti giuri di aver detto la verità o meno, tu non ne sarai mai certo.
> L'unica certezza sono gli insulti scritti..


Siccome avrei avuto a che fare con te, penso di si. Ma immagino anche che dal vivo, appunto perchè sei tu, non ci sarebbe stata occasione.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Siccome avrei avuto a che fare con te, penso di si. Ma immagino anche che dal vivo, appunto perchè sei tu, non ci sarebbe stata occasione.


Non ci giurare.. non essere sempre così categorico.. sembra quasi che le cose scritte da me ti abbiano toccato nel personale.. cosa da me non voluta. Visto il tenore dei discorsi, sarebbe lecito pensare che le corna ti abbiano fatto molto male, ma a differenza di come ti poni tu, io ho rispetto per te e per ciò che ti può aver portato a reagire in questo modo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Allora Flavia, visto l'argomento serio, aggiungo che non ho assolutamente interrotto la relazione, che parliamo di continuo dei suoi bisogni e non dei miei, che le dedico tutto il tempo che posso, e che la sua situazione reale è si come descritta, ma coscientemente voluta da lei. Di differente rispetto a quello che ho scritto fin'ora c'è che tutto va a gonfie vele per entrambi, che tu ci creda o no. *Ho solo voluto ricreare uno scenario abbastanza standard per vederne le reazioni.. *
> Ovviamente ora nessuno crederà ad una parola di ciò che scrivo, ed è giusto che sia così.



scusa, mi sento ignorante

cosa vuoi dire con : abbastanza standard? intendi: verosimile? somigliante alla realtà, ma non aderente in tutto ad essa?


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Allora Flavia, visto l'argomento serio, aggiungo che non ho assolutamente interrotto la relazione, che parliamo di continuo dei suoi bisogni e non dei miei, che le dedico tutto il tempo che posso, e che la sua situazione reale è si come descritta, ma coscientemente voluta da lei. Di differente rispetto a quello che ho scritto fin'ora c'è che tutto va a gonfie vele per entrambi, che tu ci creda o no. Ho solo voluto ricreare uno scenario abbastanza standard per vederne le reazioni..
> Ovviamente ora nessuno crederà ad una parola di ciò che scrivo, ed è giusto che sia così.


si questo argomento è molto serio
i sentimenti sono cosa molta seria
non capisco la necessità di creare questo "scenario" , in ogni caso spero che per te sia stato spunto di riflessione


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Allora Flavia, visto l'argomento serio, *aggiungo che non ho assolutamente interrotto la relazione, che parliamo di continuo dei suoi bisogni e non dei miei, che le dedico tutto il tempo che posso, e che la sua situazione reale è si come descritta, ma coscientemente voluta da lei*. Di differente rispetto a quello che ho scritto fin'ora c'è che tutto va a gonfie vele per entrambi, che tu ci creda o no. Ho solo voluto ricreare uno scenario abbastanza standard per vederne le reazioni..
> Ovviamente ora nessuno crederà ad una parola di ciò che scrivo, ed è giusto che sia così.


in questo modo però lei rischia di farsi molto male...e tu ne saresto comunque responsabile dal momento che sai di non poterle dare di più di quanto le dai.
non credi che in questo modo tu le precluda qualunque possibilità di farsi una vita sua?


lei d'altro canto ha le sue responsabilità dal momento che sembra accettare la situazione cosi com'è


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non ci giurare.. non essere sempre così categorico.. sembra quasi che le cose scritte da me ti abbiano toccato nel personale.. cosa da me non voluta. Visto il tenore dei discorsi, sarebbe lecito pensare che le corna ti abbiano fatto molto male, ma a differenza di come ti poni tu, io ho rispetto per te e per ciò che ti può aver portato a reagire in questo modo.



Non sei in grado di dedurre alcunchè, infatti sbagli. Io non ti rispetto per il semplice fatto che scrivi minchionate e facilonerie nella speranza di farti passare (dopo il non felicissimo esordio, il ritiro ed il ritorno) per intelligente al punto da voler studiare le reazione dell'utenza di questo forum messa di fronte ad uno scenario X, quando probabilmente un altro po' e non sei capace neanche di allacciarti le scarpe da solo, figurarsi "studiare" o "dedurre" chissà cosa.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si questo argomento è molto serio
> i sentimenti sono cosa molta seria
> non capisco la necessità di creare questo "scenario" , in ogni caso spero che per te sia stato spunto di riflessione


La mia intenzione, evidentemente male espressa, era di cogliere le possibili reazione ad una ipotesi che mi è effettivamente passata per la testa, ma che non ho messo in pratica. Giustamente mi è stato fatto notare dal Conte che molti dei frequentatori di questo forum provengono dall'altra parte della barricata, per cui comprendo il vostro stato d'animo, ma non il modo con cui vi esprimete. Nessuno qui può realmente dire cosa provate voi o cosa provo io, a meno che non ci si conosca anche fuori da qui. Se mi azzardassi solo a pensare che siete degli esagerati, commetterei un torto gravissimo; allo stesso modo sarebbe opportuno non mettere nessuno alla gogna, finchè questi non risulti offensivo nei vostri confronti.
Personalmente trovo questo tipo di conversazione molto stimolante, ma se lo ritenete opportuno posso chiuderla ed evitare di intervenire nei vostri thread.. a voi la scelta.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sei in grado di dedurre alcunchè, infatti sbagli. Io non ti rispetto per il semplice fatto che scrivi minchionate e facilonerie nella speranza di farti passare (dopo il non felicissimo esordio, il ritiro ed il ritorno) per intelligente al punto da voler studiare le reazione dell'utenza di questo forum messa di fronte ad uno scenario X, quando *probabilmente un altro po' e non sei capace neanche di allacciarti le scarpe da solo*, figurarsi "studiare" o "dedurre" chissà cosa.


Come mai così aggressivo ? difendi il territorio ? la libertà di espressione non te la posso negare, ma ti invito ancora una volta a non offendere e non entrare nel personale, visto che non mi sono rivolto direttamente a te e non credo di averti mai offeso..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> La mia intenzione, evidentemente male espressa, era di cogliere le possibili reazione ad una ipotesi che mi è effettivamente passata per la testa, ma che non ho messo in pratica. Giustamente mi è stato fatto notare dal Conte che molti dei frequentatori di questo forum provengono dall'altra parte della barricata, per cui comprendo il vostro stato d'animo, ma non il modo con cui vi esprimete. Nessuno qui può realmente dire cosa provate voi o cosa provo io, a meno che non ci si conosca anche fuori da qui. *Se mi azzardassi solo a pensare che siete degli esagerati, commetterei un torto gravissimo; allo stesso modo sarebbe opportuno non mettere nessuno alla gogna, finchè questi non risulti offensivo nei vostri confronti.*
> Personalmente trovo questo tipo di conversazione molto stimolante, ma se lo ritenete opportuno posso chiuderla ed evitare di intervenire nei vostri thread.. a voi la scelta.


lele, sveglia

qui si parla dei comportamenti, non delle persone
è inutile parlare di barricate

e poi perchè dovremmo scegliere noi come devi interagire tu?
prenditi le tue responsabilità, cazzo, come dovresti fare con quella povera crista


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Come mai così aggressivo ? difendi il territorio ? la libertà di espressione non te la posso negare, ma ti invito ancora una volta a non offendere e non entrare nel personale, visto che non mi sono rivolto direttamente a te e non credo di averti mai offeso..


Macchè difendo. E' che un comportamento così profondamente stupido porta a pensare proprio quello. Non ti voglio offendere, ti prendo per quello che sei.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non ci giurare.. non essere sempre così categorico..* sembra quasi che le cose scritte da me ti abbiano toccato nel personale.*. cosa da me non voluta. Visto il tenore dei discorsi, sarebbe lecito pensare che le corna ti abbiano fatto molto male, ma a differenza di come ti poni tu, io ho rispetto per te e per ciò che ti può aver portato a reagire in questo modo.


guarda, leggendoti a me sembra giusto il contrario: che le cose che scrive lui ti abbiano lisciato un bel pò


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2012)

caro Lele, secondo me tu senti il bisogno di scrivere qui per confrontarti, ma poi non accetti il confronto con gli altri

e quindi passi dal raccontare episodi della tua storia, al raccontare che però le storie sono storie e c'è differenza tra il virtuale ed il reale etc. etc.

così non te la cavi più, secondo me! perchè non lasci stare la parte che le storie possono non essere vere e raccogli invece gli eventuali spunti di riflessione che ti arrivano?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> ciao Lothar,
> ho sempre pensato che tua sia una simpatica canaglia (non è un detto con intenzione offensiva)
> anche se non riesco ad approvare il tuo stile di vita (io sono il tuo esatto opposto), cerco sempre di capire, e leggendoti, ho capito che con le tue "amiche" hai una grande onestà: spighi loro che le cose stanno in un certo modo, e se allora sta bene vai avanti, altrimenti mi pare di capire che giri i tacchi e tante cose belle a tutti
> ma tu se vedi una donna che stravolge la sua vita per te, che fai tronchi, o cavalchi l'onda sino a quando ti fa comodo
> ...


ciao Flavia...alla single dopo il primo bacio le dissi..nessun futuro..
alla sposata sono arrivata a chiedere..non pensi di separarti vero?....perche'io a casa mia sto benissimo...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lele, sveglia
> 
> qui si parla dei comportamenti, non delle persone
> è inutile parlare di barricate
> ...


Guarda che con la "povera crista" va tutto benissimo..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Guarda che con la "povera crista" va tutto benissimo..


tranne il fatto che lei è innamorata di te....


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Lele, secondo me tu senti il bisogno di scrivere qui per confrontarti, ma poi non accetti il confronto con gli altri
> 
> e quindi passi dal raccontare episodi della tua storia, al raccontare che però le storie sono storie e c'è differenza tra il virtuale ed il reale etc. etc.
> 
> così non te la cavi più, secondo me! perchè non lasci stare la parte che le storie possono non essere vere e raccogli invece gli eventuali spunti di riflessione che ti arrivano?


Certo che farò così.. Quel thread è chiuso e non intendo certo riaprirlo, e tolti gli insulti prendo per buono tutto quello che mi è stato scritto.. Ho fatto la fine di Toy... me lo aspettavo, infatti come vedi sono sereno.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranne il fatto che lei è innamorata di te....


ed io lo sono di lei. argomento chiuso.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente sei tu che vai via, torni, chiudi thread alla cazzo di cane, posti il tuo profilo facebook e mandi miliardi di pm alle signore del forum, mi pare.





a me no porca vacca ........

Forse non mi ha notato: LUNAPIENA


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me no porca vacca ........
> 
> Forse non mi ha notato: LUNAPIENA


nemmeno a me!


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> a me no porca vacca ........
> 
> Forse non mi ha notato: LUNAPIENA



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ed io lo sono di lei. *argomento chiuso*.


alla faccia della voglia di confrontarsi è!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Guarda che con la "povera crista" va tutto benissimo..


ma allora che cazzo hai raccontato prima?

boh, son tarda, sarà il bisogno di ferie


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> alla faccia della voglia di confrontarsi è!


Non c'è confronto su quell'argomento, non avendo io scritto veramente come stanno le cose mi sembra inutile.. Nel momento in cui ti dico che siamo innamorati, felici, tutto va bene.. di che dovremmo parlare ?
Qui invece si contesta il mio modo di agire nel forum, per il quale non serve tirare in ballo la mia storia.. credo..


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma allora che cazzo hai raccontato prima?
> 
> boh, son tarda, sarà il bisogno di ferie


Ho raccontato quello che mi è passato per la testa più di una volta, ma che non ho mai messo in pratica. Il discorso reale l'ho fatto solo con la diretta interessata, mille volte..


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non c'è confronto su quell'argomento, non avendo io scritto veramente come stanno le cose mi sembra inutile.. Nel momento in cui ti dico che siamo innamorati, felici, tutto va bene.. di che dovremmo parlare ?
> Qui invece si contesta il mio modo di agire nel forum, per il quale non serve tirare in ballo la mia storia.. credo..


ok, allora sarebbe stato più opportuno non aprire il 3d nel confessionale

puoi scrivere anche una bella ricetta per il pranzo, sai?


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

Io Lele l' ho percepito così:

Uno scorpione in groppa a due rane che vuole per forza arrivare al di là del fiume (non capisco per quale motivo)
quindi salta da una rana all'altra per vedere a che punto riesce ad affondare e con quale....
E qui o in altri luoghi reali cerca un'altra rana ma non da pungere solo per capire se uno scorpione può trattenersi dal fare ciò che la natura gli ha dato.....



Capito un  cazzo lo so:mexican:


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Non c'è confronto su quell'argomento, non avendo io scritto veramente come stanno le cose mi sembra inutile.. Nel momento in cui ti dico che siamo innamorati, felici, tutto va bene.. di che dovremmo parlare ?
> Qui invece si contesta il mio modo di agire nel forum, per il quale non serve tirare in ballo la mia storia.. credo..



allora scusa ma sono tarda io che non ho capito: cosa ci fai te qua? 



non ti vuoi confrontare sulla tua storia
non racconti le cose come stanno
non si capisce se sei qui per broccolare o cosa
non ti si può dire "a" che scatti come una molla

cosa ti aspetti da questo forum e da noi utenti?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Ho raccontato quello che mi è passato per la testa più di una volta, ma che non ho mai messo in pratica. Il discorso reale l'ho fatto solo con la diretta interessata, mille volte..



vabbè

ribadisco: povera crista


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> allora scusa ma sono tarda io che non ho capito: cosa ci fai te qua?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1) la mia storia era parziale e quello che ho letto mi è bastato
2) vero, racconto quello che voglio e ricevo ciò che è giusto, TOLTI GLI INSULTI
3) Illazioni vostre in seguito al mio thread.. Se qualcuna di voi si è sentita "broccolata" ne sono dispiaciuto
4) Sono sensibile, ma soli gli INSULTI mi danno fastidio, il resto mi sta benissimo


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> 1) la mia storia era parziale e quello che ho letto mi è bastato
> 2) vero, racconto quello che voglio e ricevo ciò che è giusto, TOLTI GLI INSULTI
> 3) Illazioni vostre in seguito al mio thread.. Se qualcuna di voi si è sentita "broccolata" ne sono dispiaciuto
> 4) Sono sensibile, ma soli gli INSULTI mi danno fastidio, il resto mi sta benissimo



io parlo per me...non posso parlare per le altre o per gli altri...
non mi sono sentita broccolata e non mi pare di averti mai risposto in maniera scortese e insultandoti... 
ti ho semplicemente detto ciò che pensavo della tua storia e di contro ho ricevuto solo risposte "stizzite" da parte tua...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Agosto 2012)

Dai lele...sei permalosone eh?
( detto con sompatia eh)?

Ocio sparano eh?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io parlo per me...non posso parlare per le altre o per gli altri...
> non mi sono sentita broccolata e non mi pare di averti mai risposto in maniera scortese e insultandoti...
> ti ho semplicemente detto ciò che pensavo della tua storia e di contro ho ricevuto solo risposte "stizzite" da parte tua...


ecco, questo commento mi aiuta molto.. non pensavo di averti risposto in modo stizzito, quindi evidentemente ho un problema del quale non mi rendo conto. Scusami, ovviamente nulla di personale, cercherò di stare più attento e ti ringrazio per avermelo fatto notare.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai lele...sei permalosone eh?
> ( detto con sompatia eh)?
> 
> Ocio sparano eh?


mi sta benissimo fare il bersaglio caro conte.. dopo Toy questa è una passeggiata di salute


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ecco, questo commento mi aiuta molto.. non pensavo di averti risposto in modo stizzito, quindi evidentemente ho un problema del quale non mi rendo conto. Scusami, ovviamente nulla di personale, cercherò di stare più attento e ti ringrazio per avermelo fatto notare.


sai spesso non è semplice interpretare i "toni" in uno scritto...non si tratta di avere un problema ma di cercare di "modulare" le risposte mettendosi nei panni di chi legge.

quello che ho notato io nel tuo modo di reagire è che ti senti subito attaccato anche quando l'attacco in realtà non c'è...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai spesso non è semplice interpretare i "toni" in uno scritto...non si tratta di avere un problema ma di cercare di "modulare" le risposte mettendosi nei panni di chi legge.
> 
> quello che ho notato io nel tuo modo di reagire è che ti senti subito attaccato anche quando l'attacco in realtà non c'è...


penso tu abbia ragione in linea di massima, ma credo anche che certe mie frasi siano state prese troppo sul serio. Non sono particolarmente bravo a scrivere quello che penso e ne ho avuto la riprova.. conoscervi meglio, nei limiti del possibile, mi aiuterà ad esprimermi in modo più consono, ne sono certo. Resta comunque il fatto che ho trovato la conversazione di oggi molto interessante.. se è una mia "perversione" cercherò di non annoiarvi o stuzzicarvi più..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione in linea di massima, ma credo anche che certe mie frasi siano state prese troppo sul serio. Non sono particolarmente bravo a scrivere quello che penso e ne ho avuto la riprova.. conoscervi meglio, nei limiti del possibile, mi aiuterà ad esprimermi in modo più consono, ne sono certo. Resta comunque il fatto che ho trovato la conversazione di oggi molto interessante.. se è una mia "perversione" cercherò di non annoiarvi o stuzzicarvi più..


ma vedi esprimere parzialmente un concetto secondo me può provocare fraintendimenti

ritorno all'esempio della tua storia: esordisci dicendoci che tu sei sempre stato chiaro con lei e la maggior parte di noi ti ha dato ragione dicendo che lei in qualità di amante deve stare al suo posto....dopo qualche pagina cambi leggermente le carte in tavola e quindi ti viene data una certa responsabilità sullo svoglimento delle cose...
oggi addirittura scrivi che sei anche tu innamorato di lei...quindi altro cambio di prospettiva.... 
questo per farti capire che non è facile seguirti a volte....

cosa intendi per tua perversione?


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ed io lo sono di lei. argomento chiuso.


Lele guarda che viste dall'esterno le cose appaiano molto diverse da come le vivi tu in prima persona
Simy ti ha fatto notare che questa donna è innamorata di te, e lo penso anche io, perchè solo una donna veramente innamorata può arrivare a fare certe pazzie
tu affermi di essere innamorato di lei
ma c'è un ma, tua moglie non credo che lei la prenderebbe bene il sapere che hai una relazione extraconiugale  da tre anni e stai con lei pur essendo innamorato di un'altra donna
non pensi che anche tua moglie abbia diritto ad un uomo che la ami?
poi lo sai solo tu, il perchè vivi questa doppia vita, ma non credi che alcuni dei motivi ce li possiamo immaginare anche noi?
non pensi che alcune persone qui ti dicono delle cose, che non sono contro di te, ma per te?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma vedi esprimere parzialmente un concetto secondo me può provocare fraintendimenti
> 
> ritorno all'esempio della tua storia: esordisci dicendoci che tu sei sempre stato chiaro con lei e la maggior parte di noi ti ha dato ragione dicendo che lei in qualità di amante deve stare al suo posto....dopo qualche pagina cambi leggermente le carte in tavola e quindi ti viene data una certa responsabilità sullo svoglimento delle cose...
> oggi addirittura scrivi che sei anche tu innamorato di lei...quindi altro cambio di prospettiva....
> ...


E' assolutamente vero quello che scrivi, ma ne ero perfettamente cosciente.. mi cimento con uno strumento che odio, la scrittura, e con una naturale tendenza ad essere diffidente e permaloso.. quindi sapevo di aver scritto le cose in maniera parziale e fuorviante.. ho cercato di aggiustare il tiro in corso d'opera, ma era errato il presupposto: stavamo parlando di una "verità distorta", e per questo ho preso per buono tutto quello che avete scritto.. ma ancora non mi spiego che bisogno c'è di passare agli insulti.. 
Per quanto riguarda la perversione, intendo la mia natura di complicarmi la vita e di calarmi in discorsi complessi ed a volte senza fondo.. ho bisogno di pepe in giornate così noiose.. e piuttosto che mettere corna o fare disastri, scrivo.. pessima idea, vero ?


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> E' assolutamente vero quello che scrivi, ma ne ero perfettamente cosciente.. mi cimento con uno strumento che odio, la scrittura, e con una naturale tendenza ad essere diffidente e permaloso.. quindi sapevo di aver scritto le cose in maniera parziale e fuorviante.. ho cercato di aggiustare il tiro in corso d'opera, ma era errato il presupposto: stavamo parlando di una "verità distorta", e per questo ho preso per buono tutto quello che avete scritto.. ma ancora non mi spiego che bisogno c'è di passare agli insulti..
> Per quanto riguarda la perversione, intendo la mia natura di complicarmi la vita e di calarmi in discorsi complessi ed a volte senza fondo.. ho bisogno di pepe in giornate così noiose.. e piuttosto che mettere corna o fare disastri, scrivo.. pessima idea, vero ?



no guarda meglio che scrivi  almeno eviti di fare danni più grandi! :rotfl::rotfl:

per gli insulti non sono io a doverti rispondere visto che non ti ho mai insultato.... 
in ogni caso mi pare che ti sei difeso abbastanza bene....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> E' assolutamente vero quello che scrivi, ma ne ero perfettamente cosciente.. mi cimento con uno strumento che odio, la scrittura, e con una naturale tendenza ad essere diffidente e permaloso.. quindi sapevo di aver scritto le cose in maniera parziale e fuorviante.. ho cercato di aggiustare il tiro in corso d'opera, ma era errato il presupposto: stavamo parlando di una "verità distorta", e per questo ho preso per buono tutto quello che avete scritto.. ma ancora non mi spiego che bisogno c'è di passare agli insulti..
> Per quanto riguarda la perversione, intendo la mia natura di complicarmi la vita e di calarmi in discorsi complessi ed a volte senza fondo.. ho bisogno di pepe in giornate così noiose.. e piuttosto che mettere corna o fare disastri, scrivo.. pessima idea, vero ?


Facciamo un po' di ordine? Interventi in difesa, interventi caustici, interventi provocatori, interventi insultanti(sono sincera, io di questi nei tuoi confronti non ne ho visti, mi saranno sfuggiti), vengono da utenti diversi: tu rispondi come se arrivasse tutto da un'unico essere, il forum. Non è così. Ci sono voci diverse che hanno ideee e modi diversi, non siamo un'unico *organismo*. (stavo leggendo di là e stavo per postare un lapsus epico, a tal proposito, ci sono anche argomenti diversi)


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Lele guarda che viste dall'esterno le cose appaiano molto diverse da come le vivi tu in prima persona
> Simy ti ha fatto notare che questa donna è innamorata di te, e lo penso anche io, perchè solo una donna veramente innamorata può arrivare a fare certe pazzie
> tu affermi di essere innamorato di lei
> ma c'è un ma, tua moglie non credo che lei la prenderebbe bene il sapere che hai una relazione extraconiugale  da tre anni e stai con lei pur essendo innamorato di un'altra donna
> ...


Flavia sono tutte osservazioni giuste, ma è sbagliato per colpa mia il presupposto.. è ovvio che io viva una situazione molto complicata per tutte le persone coinvolte, ed è ovvio che non essendo io il primo e l'ultimo mi scontri con idee già radicate.. però a me non verrebbe in mente di dire a nessuno nella mia situazione "lascia l'amante" o "lascia la moglie", proprio perchè le implicazioni profonde che ci sono le conosco solo io e le dirette interessate.. Quindi ciò che dite va bene a carattere generale, ma nello specifico no, a meno che io non vi fornisca gli elementi necessari per giudicare.. 
Per esempio il prossimo thread mi piacerebbe dedicarlo al "multi-amore", ovvero alla capacità di provare sentimenti enormi e coincidenti per più di una persona. Nel momento stesso in cui scrivo questa frase, tu che la leggi pensi subito che mi riguardi, senza contare in nessun modo l'idea che invece sia solo una mia curiosità.. è contro questi preconcetti che mi batto..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Flavia sono tutte osservazioni giuste, ma è sbagliato per colpa mia il presupposto.. è ovvio che io viva una situazione molto complicata per tutte le persone coinvolte, ed è ovvio che non essendo io il primo e l'ultimo mi scontri con idee già radicate.. però a me non verrebbe in mente di dire a nessuno nella mia situazione "lascia l'amante" o "lascia la moglie", proprio perchè le implicazioni profonde che ci sono le conosco solo io e le dirette interessate.. Quindi ciò che dite va bene a carattere generale, ma nello specifico no, a meno che io non vi fornisca gli elementi necessari per giudicare..
> Per esempio il prossimo thread mi piacerebbe dedicarlo al "multi-amore", ovvero alla capacità di provare sentimenti enormi e coincidenti per più di una persona. Nel momento stesso in cui scrivo questa frase, tu che la leggi pensi subito che mi riguardi, senza contare in nessun modo l'idea che invece sia solo una mia curiosità.. è *contro questi preconcetti che mi batto*..


apperò!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Per esempio il prossimo thread mi piacerebbe dedicarlo al "multi-amore", ovvero alla capacità di provare sentimenti enormi e coincidenti per più di una persona. Nel momento stesso in cui scrivo questa frase, tu che la leggi pensi subito che mi riguardi, senza contare in nessun modo l'idea che invece sia solo una mia curiosità..* è contro questi preconcetti che mi batto..*


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Flavia sono tutte osservazioni giuste, ma è sbagliato per colpa mia il presupposto.. è ovvio che io viva una situazione molto complicata per tutte le persone coinvolte, ed è ovvio che non essendo io il primo e l'ultimo mi scontri con idee già radicate.. però a me non verrebbe in mente di dire a nessuno nella mia situazione "lascia l'amante" o "lascia la moglie", proprio perchè le implicazioni profonde che ci sono le conosco solo io e le dirette interessate.. Quindi ciò che dite va bene a carattere generale, ma nello specifico no, a meno che io non vi fornisca gli elementi necessari per giudicare..
> Per esempio il prossimo thread mi piacerebbe dedicarlo al "multi-amore", ovvero alla capacità di provare sentimenti enormi e coincidenti per più di una persona. Nel momento stesso in cui scrivo questa frase, tu che la leggi pensi subito che mi riguardi, senza contare in nessun modo l'idea che invece sia solo una mia curiosità.. è contro questi preconcetti che mi batto..


Lele guarda questo è un forum dove tutti siamo anonimi, capisco la difficoltà del raccontare la propria storia, ma da quello che scrivi mi sembra di capire che ogni volta che qualcuno ti mette di fronte a certe realtà la tua reazione è chiuderti a riccio nascondendoti dietro al voi non sapete, quindi non potete capire
ok, ci sta; ma allora forse per evitare ancora equivoci, non sarebbe meglio specificare quando stai parlando della tua vota, o sei solo nel campo delle ipotesi?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> Lele guarda questo è un forum dove tutti siamo anonimi, capisco la difficoltà del raccontare la propria storia, ma da quello che scrivi mi sembra di capire che ogni volta che qualcuno ti mette di fronte a certe realtà la tua reazione è chiuderti a riccio nascondendoti dietro al voi non sapete, quindi non potete capire
> ok, ci sta; ma allora forse per evitare ancora equivoci, non sarebbe meglio specificare quando stai parlando della tua vota, o sei solo nel campo delle ipotesi?


sarebbe stato opportuno, col senno di poi.. se lo scrivessi adesso non sarei credibile.. in definitiva ho dato l'impressione di essere falso, permaloso, supponente.. ecc. ecc. ma nessuno di questi difetti vi autorizza a dirmi stronzo, coglione o verme.. per ogni persona così gretta si offusca tutto il tuo bel discorso.. poi stabilire di chi è la colpa è un lavoro inutile. 
buon pranzo


----------



## zen (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sapevo di aver scritto le cose in maniera parziale e fuorviante.. ho cercato di aggiustare il tiro in corso d'opera, ma era errato il presupposto: stavamo parlando di una "verità distorta", e per questo ho preso per buono tutto quello che avete scritto.. ma ancora non mi spiego che bisogno c'è di passare agli insulti..



non c'è mai bisogno degli insulti, ma una risposta "forte" può avere la sua valenza, se la interpreti nel modo corretto.

tutti gli scritti sono parziali, scrivere e vivere restano due piani distinti.

non possiamo non leggere nelle parole degli altri una parte di noi.

stai sereno.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sarebbe stato opportuno, col senno di poi.. se lo scrivessi adesso non sarei credibile.. in definitiva ho dato l'impressione di essere falso, permaloso, supponente.. ecc. ecc. ma nessuno di questi difetti vi autorizza a dirmi stronzo, coglione o verme.. per ogni persona così gretta si offusca tutto il tuo bel discorso.. poi stabilire di chi è la colpa è un lavoro inutile.
> buon pranzo


ma secondo me non si tratta nemmeno di stabilire di chi è la colpa...ma è comunque sbagliato fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

zen ha detto:


> non c'è mai bisogno degli insulti, ma una risposta "forte" può avere la sua valenza, se la interpreti nel modo corretto.
> 
> tutti gli scritti sono parziali, scrivere e vivere restano due piani distinti.
> 
> ...


direi che da quanto ho scritto dovrebbe trasparire la mia estrema serenità.. o no ?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sarebbe stato opportuno, col senno di poi.. se lo scrivessi adesso non sarei credibile.. in definitiva ho dato l'impressione di essere falso, permaloso, supponente.. ecc. ecc. ma nessuno di questi difetti vi autorizza a dirmi stronzo, coglione o verme.. per ogni persona così gretta si offusca tutto il tuo bel discorso.. poi stabilire di chi è la colpa è un lavoro inutile.
> buon pranzo


Non sei manco credibilie adesso, se è per quello. E poi basta con quest'aria da piagnone, per favore.

Buon pranzo anche a te.


----------



## Flavia (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> direi che da quanto ho scritto dovrebbe trasparire la mia estrema serenità.. o no ?


come no!:carneval:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma secondo me non si tratta nemmeno di stabilire di chi è la colpa...ma è comunque sbagliato fare di tutta l'erba un fascio!


non ci penso proprio Simy, non me la sono presa col forum, sono risentito con certi utenti (in modo assolutamente superficiale, visto che non li conosco).. di certo non posso riempire di note a margine ogni riga che scrivo, pur di avere la certezza di essere compreso..


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

mah...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non sei manco credibilie adesso, se è per quello. E poi basta con quest'aria da piagnone, per favore.
> 
> Buon pranzo anche a te.


mi verrebbe da riempire la pagina di hahaha.. povero soprano..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah...



ahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> mah...


cos'è che ti perplime???


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non ci penso proprio Simy, non me la sono presa col forum, sono risentito con certi utenti (in modo assolutamente superficiale, visto che non li conosco).. di certo non posso riempire di note a margine ogni riga che scrivo, pur di avere la certezza di essere compreso..


no, ma prendi i commenti per quello che sono e cerca di estrapolare quello che è utile per te....


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da riempire la pagina di hahaha.. povero soprano..


Bè fallo. Qual'è il problema?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma prendi i commenti per quello che sono e cerca di estrapolare quello che è utile per te....


certo che lo faccio, o almeno ci provo.. quello che non capirò mai è perchè aprire un argomento qui imponga a certe persone di giudicare lo scrivente, tralasciando la storia.. Il giorno che leggerete da parte mia un "per me tu sei..." sarete liberi di crocifiggermi..


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bè fallo. Qual'è il problema?


ti rinnovo l'invito a parlarne di persona, se è personale il problema che hai con me.. se invece ti da fastidio quello che scrivo qui, ignoralo per favore.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ti rinnovo l'invito a parlarne di persona, se è personale il problema che hai con me.. se invece ti da fastidio quello che scrivo qui, ignoralo per favore.


Ma quale problema. E, amico mio, non credi di riuscire ad ignorarti, sai? Stai qua, in cima ai thread, nella sezione principe del forum. Voglio dire, sei un faro, compare. Mettiti l'anima in pace.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale problema. E, amico mio, non credi di riuscire ad ignorarti, sai? Stai qua, in cima ai thread, nella sezione principe del forum. Voglio dire, sei un faro, compare. Mettiti l'anima in pace.


contento tu.. comunque hai tutta la mia disponibilità, fuori da qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> contento tu.. comunque hai tutta la mia disponibilità, fuori da qui.


Pensa un pò come stai.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma non sono d'accordo. Quando ho scritto qui la mia storia mi aspettavo esattamente quello che é accaduto. Ricevere critiche, quslche insulto e un po di comprensione. Ho fatto tesoro di tutto perché anche i giudizi più pesanti avevano un fondo di verità. Poi gli utenti hanno imparato a conoscermi e mi hanno apprezzato per quello che sono.
> Che senso ha scrivere una storia non vera o eliminando dei particolari?
> Oppure non dar peso ai commenti. *Cosa ti serve allora stare in un forum*?


gli serve per prendere in giro coloro che gli potrebbero dare consigli, dissensi e conferme dove è incapace ascoltare. aggiusta la sua storia in modo che le risposte, qualunque siano, non gli possano nuocere, ma neanche insegnargli niente. ignoranza per scelta.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli serve per prendere in giro coloro che gli potrebbero dare consigli, dissensi e conferme dove è incapace ascoltare. aggiusta la sua storia in modo che le risposte, qualunque siano, non gli possano nuocere, ma neanche insegnargli niente. ignoranza per scelta.


Ciao Admin


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli serve per prendere in giro coloro che gli potrebbero dare consigli, dissensi e conferme dove è incapace ascoltare. aggiusta la sua storia in modo che le risposte, qualunque siano, non gli possano nuocere, ma neanche insegnargli niente. ignoranza per scelta.


ciao Quib


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli serve per prendere in giro coloro che gli potrebbero dare consigli, dissensi e conferme dove è incapace ascoltare. aggiusta la sua storia in modo che le risposte, qualunque siano, non gli possano nuocere, ma neanche insegnargli niente. ignoranza per scelta.


buttalo fuori a calci in culo...

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> gli serve per prendere in giro coloro che gli potrebbero dare consigli, dissensi e conferme dove è incapace ascoltare. aggiusta la sua storia in modo che le risposte, qualunque siano, non gli possano nuocere, ma neanche insegnargli niente. ignoranza per scelta.


punto di vista, espresso con garbo. però rinnego assolutamente l'intenzionalità di prendere in giro qualcuno.. se chiedo tanto rispetto cerco anche di darlo, e se ho mancato me ne assumo la colpa.
una domanda: pensi veramente che uno sconosciuto possa insegnare qualcosa ad un altro sconosciuto scrivendo su un forum ? se è così allora non ho capito nulla della vita...


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> certo che lo faccio, o almeno ci provo.. quello che non capirò mai è perchè aprire un argomento qui imponga a certe persone di giudicare lo scrivente, tralasciando la storia.. Il giorno che leggerete da parte mia un "per me tu sei..." sarete liberi di crocifiggermi..


forse quello che ti resta difficile da capire è che nessuno giudica te direttamente! 
il fatto è che di storie come la tua ne abbiamo lette, commentate e alcuni utenti le hanno anche vissute quindi magari l'esperienza li/ci porta a guardare oltre il tuo racconto o quello di un altro utente.

mettici anche la "rabbia" di chi è stato tradito...o di chi è stato amante e ha sofferto perchè magari ha vissuto una relazione simile a quella che racconti tu...


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> direi che da quanto ho scritto dovrebbe trasparire la mia estrema serenità.. o no ?


più che altro la tua estrema voglia di rompere.....gli schemi


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> punto di vista, espresso con garbo. però rinnego assolutamente l'intenzionalità di prendere in giro qualcuno.. se chiedo tanto rispetto cerco anche di darlo, e se ho mancato me ne assumo la colpa.
> una domanda: *pensi veramente che uno sconosciuto possa insegnare qualcosa ad un altro sconosciuto scrivendo su un forum ?* se è così allora non ho capito nulla della vita...


molto di più di quanto tu possa minimamente immaginare!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro la tua estrema voglia di rompere.....gli schemi



o gli sche*r*mi?


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o gli sche*r*mi?


solo a me le palle?

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> molto di più di quanto tu possa minimamente immaginare!


ok.. vuol dire che ho qualcosa da imparare e cercherò di farlo.. però dovrai comprendere la mia attuale incapacità di stabilire relazioni su un forum.. armati di santa pazienza e cercherò di limare i miei difetti.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> o gli sche*r*mi?


quoque tu.. ti sei mica messa a sentire i dragonforce ??


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> punto di vista, espresso con garbo. però rinnego assolutamente l'intenzionalità di prendere in giro qualcuno.. se chiedo tanto rispetto cerco anche di darlo, e se ho mancato me ne assumo la colpa.
> una domanda: *pensi veramente che uno sconosciuto possa insegnare qualcosa ad un altro sconosciuto scrivendo su un forum* ? se è così allora non ho capito nulla della vita...


decisamente sì. il pensiero scritto è ancora più acuto del pensiero raccontato, perché è frutto di una riflessione più profonda. se ha del vero, è molto più vero, mentre se ha del falso, è molto più falso. e così è possibile decantare con più facilità l'utile dall'inutile. per tutti.


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> solo a me le palle?
> 
> ahahahah


il concetto in fondo era questo


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ok.. vuol dire che ho qualcosa da imparare e cercherò di farlo.. però dovrai comprendere la mia attuale incapacità di stabilire relazioni su un forum.. *armati di santa pazienza* e cercherò di limare i miei difetti.



mi stai assumendo come personal trainer ???


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto in fondo era questo


a questo punto ve ne frega qualcosa se chiudo il thread ? posso anche lasciarvi qui a dirmene di tutti i colori, ma non ne vedo l'utilità.. fate vobis


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il concetto in fondo era questo


e parla come magni...

ahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> punto di vista, espresso con garbo. però rinnego assolutamente l'intenzionalità di prendere in giro qualcuno.. se chiedo tanto rispetto cerco anche di darlo, e se ho mancato me ne assumo la colpa.
> una domanda: pensi veramente che uno sconosciuto possa insegnare qualcosa ad un altro sconosciuto scrivendo su un forum ? se è così allora non ho capito nulla della vita...


la seconda che hai detto...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai assumendo come personal trainer ???
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


assolutamente no.. sei solo la persona più educata ed equilibrata che ho incontrato fin'ora qui..


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mi stai assumendo come personal trainer ???
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


pretende pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> assolutamente no.. sei solo la persona *più educata ed equilibrata *che ho incontrato fin'ora qui..


grazie!

ma ti assicuro che lo sono anche molte altre.... col tempo te ne accorgerai!

vabbè...la parcella allora la mando ad admin


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie!
> 
> ma ti assicuro che lo sono anche molte altre.... col tempo te ne accorgerai!
> 
> vabbè...la parcella allora la mando ad admin


ma tu non eri quella cessa?


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma tu non eri quella cessa?


vabbè ma oltre ad essere cessa avrò qualche qualità no


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ma oltre ad essere cessa avrò qualche qualità no


... giusto per dare un'idea di cosa significhi PUNTO DI VISTA


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... giusto per dare un'idea di cosa significhi PUNTO DI VISTA


stavolta non ho capito....

...anzi si....mentre scrivo ho capito....

bè però sono due cose diverse secondo me......


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> assolutamente no.. sei solo la persona più educata ed equilibrata che ho incontrato fin'ora qui..



comunque era una battuta è.....


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque era una battuta è.....


tranquilla, stavolta l'ho capita.. solo che ho scelto di rispondere seriamente.. non ne azzecco una :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tranquilla, stavolta l'ho capita.. solo che ho scelto di rispondere seriamente.. non ne azzecco una :unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma no dai! 
anzi grazie dei complimenti!


vabbè sarà dura ma ce la possiamo fare è.... fortuna che io sono paziente!


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma no dai!
> anzi grazie dei complimenti!
> ...


ho invidiato la tua calma nella questione Toy, io avrei perso il controllo mooolto prima.. 
quello che mi manca, e ci vorrà molto tempo, è capire le sfumature dei vostri discorsi.. vi conoscete da tempo, alcuni anche nella vita reale..


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> decisamente sì. il pensiero scritto è ancora più acuto del pensiero raccontato, perché è frutto di una riflessione più profonda. se ha del vero, è molto più vero, mentre se ha del falso, è molto più falso. e così è possibile decantare con più facilità l'utile dall'inutile. per tutti.



tuttavia, una riflessione più profonda potrebbe essere meno genuina, perchè fatta a freddo


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> *ho invidiato la tua calma nella questione Toy, io avrei perso il controllo mooolto prima*..
> quello che mi manca, e ci vorrà molto tempo, è capire le sfumature dei vostri discorsi.. vi conoscete da tempo, alcuni anche nella vita reale..


è vero...il fatto che ci conosciamo può portare i nostri discorsi su questioni che magari restano difficili da capire ai nuovi ma ti assicuro che se entri col piede giusto non è per niente difficile integrarsi in questo posto...

all'inizio magari è dura...sono stata "maltrattata" anche io quando sono entrata...però ho trovato anche molte persone che mi hanno ascoltata e mi hanno aiutata a capire molti miei errori.

e ti assicuro che mi sono stati molto più utili i consigli e le "aggressioni verbali" delle persone che ho incontrato qui dentro che quelli degli amici di una vita e semplicemente perchè chi mi ha teso la mano qui non aveva nulla nè da guadagnare nè da perdere, lo ha fatto con l'intenzione di aiutare una "sconosciuta" che si stava leccando le ferite.
gli amici "reali" non riescono mai ad essere completamente obiettivi. 

poi l'amicizia che è nata con il tempo con alcuni utenti è altra storia...

ps. sul neretto....non credo di essere da invidiare per come è degenerata la situazione...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> è vero...il fatto che ci conosciamo può portare i nostri discorsi su questioni che magari restano difficili da capire ai nuovi ma ti assicuro che se entri col piede giusto non è per niente difficile integrarsi in questo posto...
> 
> all'inizio magari è dura...sono stata "maltrattata" anche io quando sono entrata...però ho trovato anche molte persone che mi hanno ascoltata e mi hanno aiutata a capire molti miei errori.
> 
> ...



Grazie a D.. non ho ferite.. sono qui in quanto traditore ed anche recidivo.. di sicuro ho molte cose da capire, troppo facile nascondersi dietro la natura (da cui il thread dello scorpione). 
Chiuso il triste capitolo Toy, mi auguro che si chiuda presto anche il mio.. almeno leggerò con più piacere.
saluti


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Grazie a D..* non ho ferite*.. sono qui in quanto traditore ed anche recidivo.. di sicuro ho molte cose da capire, troppo facile nascondersi dietro la natura (da cui il thread dello scorpione).
> Chiuso il triste capitolo Toy, mi auguro che si chiuda presto anche il mio.. almeno leggerò con più piacere.
> saluti



sei sicuro???...a me sembra invece che tu viva un disagio interiore che non riesci a tirare fuori...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sei sicuro???...a me sembra invece che tu viva un disagio interiore che non riesci a tirare fuori...


si, quello di essere un traditore.. ho tradito tante volte, e tolta quest'ultima esperienza sempre a fine sessuale.. stavolta mi sono innamorato, ma nonostante tutto sono assolutamente dominato dagli ormoni..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> si, quello di essere un traditore.. ho tradito tante volte, e tolta quest'ultima esperienza sempre a fine sessuale.. *stavolta mi sono innamorato*, ma nonostante tutto sono assolutamente dominato dagli ormoni..


e questo forse non è un bene per la tua "natura"...insomma a giocare col fuoco prima o poi ci si brucia...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e questo forse non è un bene per la tua "natura"...insomma a giocare col fuoco prima o poi ci si brucia...


certo.. a volte sono come un serial killer che semina prova nella speranza di essere fermato.. comunque quella che per certi uomini è una condizione naturale e per altri un passatempo irrinunciabile, per me è un bel peso sulla coscienza.. e non parte dal rapporto con mia moglie, ma da mooolto prima.. in questo ammetto da solo, senza suggerimenti, di fare veramente schifo come persona.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> certo.. a volte sono come un serial killer *che semina prova nella speranza di essere fermato.. *comunque quella che per certi uomini è una condizione naturale e per altri un passatempo irrinunciabile, per me è un bel peso sulla coscienza.. e non parte dal rapporto con mia moglie, ma da mooolto prima.. in questo ammetto da solo, senza suggerimenti,* di fare veramente schifo come persona*.


quindi la tua è una richiesta d'aiuto....


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> certo.. a volte sono come un serial killer che semina prova nella speranza di essere fermato.. comunque quella che per certi uomini è una condizione naturale e per altri un passatempo irrinunciabile, per me è un bel peso sulla coscienza.. e non parte dal rapporto con mia moglie, ma da mooolto prima.. in questo ammetto da solo, senza suggerimenti, di fare veramente schifo come persona.


E se lo sai perche' scassavi la uallera sollecitando una conoscenza di persona?..boh..

mo' il primo/a che glje dice che nun e' vero lo mando a cagare..

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quindi la tua è una richiesta d'aiuto....


non esattamente (mi servirebbe l'aiuto di uno psicologo, e bravo !), sembra squallido, ma in prima battuta sono capitato qui con la curiosità di scoprire se c'è uno spazio per quelli come me. Sarei un falso se dicessi che non mi piace tradire.. sono roso dai sensi di colpa, che vengono annegati dal compiacimento della conquista.. paradossalmente da quando ho la mia storia parallela mi sono fermato.. e questo è già un punto sul quale riflettere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> certo.. a volte *sono come un serial killer *che semina prova nella speranza di essere fermato.. comunque quella che per certi uomini è una condizione naturale e per altri un passatempo irrinunciabile, per me è un *bel peso sulla coscienza*.. e non parte dal rapporto con mia moglie, ma da mooolto prima.. in questo ammetto da solo, senza suggerimenti, di fare *veramente schifo come persona*.


Domanda: queste cose le hai scritte perchè le senti davvero o stai provocando per vedere come reagiamo? Sono serissima, eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non esattamente (mi servirebbe l'aiuto di uno psicologo, e bravo !), sembra squallido, ma in prima battuta sono capitato qui con la curiosità di scoprire se c'è uno spazio per quelli come me. Sarei un falso se dicessi che non mi piace tradire.. sono roso dai sensi di colpa, che vengono annegati dal compiacimento della conquista.. paradossalmente da quando ho la mia storia parallela mi sono fermato.. e questo è già un punto sul quale riflettere...


oddio su questo dovrebbe aiutarti qualcun altro...io non sono proprio ferrata in materia...anzi... non condivido assolutamente questo stile di vita...fermo restando che ci possano essere i più disparati motivi per prendere alcune strade...

nel tuo caso poi non c'è più nemmeno il compiacimento della conquista...ma porti avanti una relazione parallela parlando addirittura di "innamoramento".... 

....è troppo complicato per la mia testolina...


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: queste cose le hai scritte perchè le senti davvero o stai provocando per vedere come reagiamo? Sono serissima, eh?





Io credo sia serio....
e mi sa che comincio a capire quello che ho scritto


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: queste cose le hai scritte perchè le senti davvero o stai provocando per vedere come reagiamo? Sono serissima, eh?


stavolta sono assolutamente serio, non pretendo di essere creduto, ma lo sono. Non riesco assolutamente a resistere ad una donna che mi piace fisicamente. L'unica cosa che posso fare è non provarci, ma se ricevo segnali dall'altra parte perdo il controllo. Non è una bella condizione..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Domanda: queste cose le hai scritte perchè le senti davvero o stai provocando per vedere come reagiamo? Sono serissima, eh?


io credo che sia sincero....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> stavolta sono assolutamente serio, non pretendo di essere creduto, ma lo sono. Non riesco assolutamente a resistere ad una donna che mi piace fisicamente. L'unica cosa che posso fare è non provarci, ma se ricevo segnali dall'altra parte perdo il controllo. Non è una bella condizione..


eh, direi di no... comunque non è tua moglie che può riuscire a fermarti, quindi non seminare prove per lei.


----------



## free (6 Agosto 2012)

ma allora come mai ti sei sposato?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma allora come mai ti sei sposato?


ottima domanda, la risposta prevede kilometri di scrittura, dovrei partire da adamo ed eva per farti comprendere.. 
in estrema sintesi ho sposato la donna migliore del mondo sotto mille punti di vista, con la quale tutt'ora sto benissimo. siamo molto diversi ma ci compensiamo bene, tranne che alla voce sesso.. l'ho sempre saputo, ma ho scelto di metterlo da parte, sbagliando.. ho tradito prima di lei, ed ho continuato a farlo proprio per il gusto del sesso, fino a quando non ho incontrato la mia attuale amante.. 
come nesso tra questo discorso ed i miei threads precedenti, dico che con loro 2 ho trovato una sorta di equilibrio. Mi dispiace se risulta incomprensibile o squallido, non saprei proprio come spiegarlo diversamente.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ottima domanda, la risposta prevede kilometri di scrittura, dovrei partire da adamo ed eva per farti comprendere..
> in estrema sintesi ho sposato la donna migliore del mondo sotto mille punti di vista, con la quale tutt'ora sto benissimo. siamo molto diversi ma ci compensiamo bene, tranne che alla voce sesso.. l'ho sempre saputo, ma ho scelto di metterlo da parte, sbagliando.. ho tradito prima di lei, ed ho continuato a farlo proprio per il gusto del sesso, fino a quando non ho incontrato la mia attuale amante..
> come nesso tra questo discorso ed i miei threads precedenti, dico che con loro 2 ho trovato una sorta di equilibrio. Mi dispiace se *risulta incomprensibile *o squallido, non saprei proprio come spiegarlo diversamente.


io credo di aver capito cosa intendi....


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo di aver capito cosa intendi....


Credo di averlo capito anche io. Mi partirebbe la filippica sul matrimonio ma vedo che non è il caso. Quindi non è proprio che tu sia incontrollato, sessualmente parlando... direi piuttosto che il tuo matrimonio, dal punto di vista sessuale, non ti soddisfa e che per te il sesso è importante.


----------



## lunaiena (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ottima domanda, la risposta prevede kilometri di scrittura, dovrei partire da adamo ed eva per farti comprendere..
> in estrema sintesi ho sposato la donna migliore del mondo sotto mille punti di vista, con la quale tutt'ora sto benissimo. siamo molto diversi ma ci compensiamo bene, tranne che alla voce sesso.. l'ho sempre saputo, ma ho scelto di metterlo da parte, sbagliando.. ho tradito prima di lei, ed ho continuato a farlo proprio per il gusto del sesso, fino a quando non ho incontrato la mia attuale amante..
> come nesso tra questo discorso ed i miei threads precedenti, dico che con loro 2 ho trovato una sorta di equilibrio. Mi dispiace se risulta incomprensibile o squallido, non saprei proprio come spiegarlo diversamente.



Risulta incomprensibile e squallido a chi?
sei tu che ti sei fatto questa idea e quindi ti reputi così...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Credo di averlo capito anche io. Mi partirebbe la filippica sul matrimonio ma vedo che non è il caso. Quindi non è proprio che tu sia incontrollato, sessualmente parlando... direi piuttosto che il tuo matrimonio, dal punto di vista sessuale, non ti soddisfa e che per te il sesso è importante.


esatto, ma non solo; probabilmente anche la gratificazione della conquista ha il suo valore, ma a quello ho trovato rimedio imponendomi di non provarci e di scappare dalle situazioni che potrebbero degenerare. 
sul matrimonio hai perfettamente ragione (la filippica la immagino, mi è stata fatta milioni di volte).. di sicuro mi sono sposato con un po' di leggerezza, ma non rimpiango assolutamente di averlo fatto, perchè mia moglie è veramente una gran donna ed una madre eccezionale. Avrei voluto essere un marito migliore, ma ho commesso tanti errori.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Risulta incomprensibile e squallido a chi?
> sei tu che ti sei fatto questa idea e quindi ti reputi così...


si, molto spesso non mi sono capito e mi sono fatto schifo.. avrei potuto resistere a delle situazioni veramente inutili.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> esatto, ma non solo; probabilmente anche la gratificazione della conquista ha il suo valore, ma a quello ho trovato rimedio imponendomi di non provarci e di scappare dalle situazioni che potrebbero degenerare.
> sul matrimonio hai perfettamente ragione (la filippica la immagino, mi è stata fatta milioni di volte).. di sicuro mi sono sposato con un po' di leggerezza, ma non rimpiango assolutamente di averlo fatto, perchè mia moglie è veramente una gran donna ed una madre eccezionale. Avrei voluto essere un marito migliore, ma ho commesso tanti errori.


il problema è che si sottovaluta la compatibilità sessuale in una coppia...e invece io credo che sia parte fondamentale


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> esatto, ma non solo; probabilmente anche la gratificazione della conquista ha il suo valore, ma a quello ho trovato rimedio imponendomi di non provarci e di scappare dalle situazioni che potrebbero degenerare.
> sul matrimonio hai perfettamente ragione (la filippica la immagino, mi è stata fatta milioni di volte).. di sicuro mi sono sposato con un po' di leggerezza, ma non rimpiango assolutamente di averlo fatto, perchè mia moglie è veramente una gran donna ed una madre eccezionale. Avrei voluto essere un marito migliore, ma ho commesso tanti errori.


ma tu dei problemi sessuali ne hai mai parlato con tua moglie? cosa c'è che  non funziona?


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> esatto, ma non solo; probabilmente anche la gratificazione della conquista ha il suo valore, ma a quello ho trovato rimedio imponendomi di non provarci e di scappare dalle situazioni che potrebbero degenerare.
> sul matrimonio hai perfettamente ragione (la filippica la immagino, mi è stata fatta milioni di volte).. di sicuro mi sono sposato con un po' di leggerezza, ma non rimpiango assolutamente di averlo fatto, perchè mia moglie è veramente una gran donna ed una madre eccezionale. Avrei voluto essere un marito migliore, ma ho commesso tanti errori.


"ho tradito prima di lei, ed ho continuato a farlo proprio per il gusto del sesso, fino a quando non ho incontrato la mia attuale amante.. "

ma anche la tua dolce signora e' diventata ex dolce e t'ha reso la pariglia?...

in attesa di conferma, comunque confermo che c'e' molta merda in giro...

ahahahah


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2012)

*O almeno ci si può lavorare su*



Simy ha detto:


> il problema è che si sottovaluta la compatibilità sessuale in una coppia...e invece io credo che sia parte fondamentale


Magari con l'aiuto di un terapeuta di coppia. me è necessario la volontà di entrambi i partner. Se uno dei due ritiene di essere esente da responsabilità nella carenza di desiderio dell'altro/a allora non vale neppure la pena di iniziare.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma tu dei problemi sessuali ne hai mai parlato con tua moglie? cosa c'è che  non funziona?


ne parliamo da 10 lunghi anni, ma siamo giunti alla conclusione che non c'è nulla da fare.. abbiamo tempi, modi e gusti troppo diversi per trovare compromessi..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> esatto, ma non solo; probabilmente anche la gratificazione della conquista ha il suo valore, ma a quello ho trovato rimedio imponendomi di non provarci e di scappare dalle situazioni che potrebbero degenerare.
> sul matrimonio hai perfettamente ragione (la filippica la immagino, mi è stata fatta milioni di volte).. di sicuro mi sono sposato con un po' di leggerezza, ma non rimpiango assolutamente di averlo fatto, perchè mia moglie è veramente una *gran donna ed una madre eccezionale*. Avrei voluto essere un marito migliore, ma ho commesso tanti errori.


Indubbiamente, ma come moglie, ovvero come altra metà della coppia, non la citi. Come dice Simy... la compatibilità, ma anche l'entusiasmo ed il desiderio reciproco, sono fondamentali nel matrimonio, anche per me, anche dopo tanti anni.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Magari con l'aiuto di un terapeuta di coppia. me è necessario la volontà di entrambi i partner. Se uno dei due ritiene di essere esente da responsabilità nella carenza di desiderio dell'altro/a allora non vale neppure la pena di iniziare.


al terapeuta non abbiamo mai pensato.. e non attribuiamo colpe a nessuno.. oltre al desiderio che manca ad entrambi, abbiamo tempi, modi e gusti che non si incontreranno mai.. se valga la pena di rompere un matrimonio per questo se ne può discutere..

se lei si sia adeguata alla mia infedeltà non lo so, ma non potrei certo biasimarla..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ne parliamo da 10 lunghi anni, ma siamo giunti alla conclusione che non c'è nulla da fare.. abbiamo *tempi, modi e gusti troppo diversi *per trovare compromessi..


Non è poco.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

L7 ha detto:


> Magari con l'aiuto di un terapeuta di coppia. me è necessario la volontà di entrambi i partner. Se uno dei due ritiene di essere esente da responsabilità nella carenza di desiderio dell'altro/a allora non vale neppure la pena di iniziare.


è ma se c'è incompatibilità è difficile e molto...a volte ci sono "gusti" talmente differenti che è davvero dura 



leleware73 ha detto:


> ne parliamo da 10 lunghi anni, ma siamo giunti alla conclusione che non c'è nulla da fare.. abbiamo tempi, modi e gusti troppo diversi per trovare compromessi..



appunto... però questo non è vivere una coppia....


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non è poco.


ricordati che stai sentendo solo la sua campana...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Indubbiamente, ma come moglie, ovvero come altra metà della coppia, non la citi. Come dice Simy... la compatibilità, ma anche l'entusiasmo ed il desiderio reciproco, sono fondamentali nel matrimonio, anche per me, anche dopo tanti anni.


errore, per gran donna intendo anche grande compagnia o moglie, nel senso che veramente non potrei immaginare persona migliore di lei.. non immagini quanto le devo in termini di vita e sostegno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> al terapeuta non abbiamo mai pensato.. e non attribuiamo colpe a nessuno.. oltre al desiderio che manca ad entrambi, abbiamo tempi, modi e gusti che non si incontreranno mai.. *se valga la pena di rompere un matrimonio per questo se ne può discutere*..
> 
> se lei si sia adeguata alla mia infedeltà non lo so, ma non potrei certo biasimarla..


Vedi, secondo me, se non c'è intesa sessuale... rimane sempre una tensione all'interno della coppia, a meno che non si sopiscano i sensi di entrambe. E se c'è tensione, per quanto civili ed amichevoli possano essere i rapporti... l'insoddisfazione si fa sentire. Se valga la pena... questo non lo so... ci sono persone che sono soddisfatte di vivere un matrimonio senza sesso e cercare il sesso fuori dal matrimonio... ogni matrimonio è un singolo universo con le sue leggi... se due persone riescono ad avere un loro equilibrio, come facciano è insindacabile, secondo me. Ma tu... è questo che vuoi ADESSO? intendo... da 3 anni a questa parte?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> errore, per gran donna intendo anche grande compagnia o moglie, nel senso che veramente non potrei immaginare persona migliore di lei.. non immagini quanto le devo in termini di vita e sostegno.


non ho usato appositamente il termine compagna. La moglie è la donna in un matrimonio, la coppia sono un uomo ed una donna. Questo è alla base.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ricordati che stai sentendo solo la sua campana...


... non ho modo di sentirne altre... volevo capire.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> errore, per gran donna intendo anche grande compagnia o moglie, nel senso che veramente non potrei immaginare persona migliore di lei.. non immagini quanto le devo in termini di vita e sostegno.


però come vedi tutto questo non ti basta...e cerchi altrove quello che ti manca nella "coppia"...
la tua amante e la tua boccata d'aria fresca che ti fa evadere da una situzione che altrimenti, molto probabilmente, non reggeresti...


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ricordati che stai sentendo solo la sua campana...


ne sentiamo sempre soltanto una....


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non ho modo di sentirne altre... volevo capire.


Si sta solo cercando delle giustificazioni del cazzo...

figurt', 10 anni che dice alla moje...me la dai?..NO!...

ao' me la dai?....NO!

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si sta solo cercando delle giustificazioni del cazzo...
> 
> figurt', 10 anni che dice alla moje...me la dai?..NO!...
> 
> ...


oddio non penso che le conversazioni siano ridotte a questi termini.... almeno spero ....


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ne sentiamo sempre soltanto una....


Certo, pero' la sensazione che certe sinfonie siano volutamente esagerate per autoassolversi a me spesso viene...

come adesso...


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però come vedi tutto questo non ti basta...e cerchi altrove quello che ti manca nella "coppia"...
> la tua amante e la tua boccata d'aria fresca che ti fa evadere da una situzione che altrimenti, molto probabilmente, non reggeresti...


Questo non lo so.. non mi posso sbilanciare.. il sesso tra me e mia moglie è stato spesso oggetto di discussione ma mai di litigio o frattura.. il fatto di non attribuirci colpe l'un l'altro probabilmente ha smorzato i toni.. 
Per essere più preciso, non è vero che mi manca il desiderio verso di lei.. solo che quando succede le differenze sono così abissali da lasciarmi profondamente insoddisfatto.. 
tornando agli ultimi 3 anni, il rapporto è molto particolare.. sono l'ultima persona al mondo che si può permettere di parlare di amore, ma di sicuro siamo uniti da un bel sentimento, oltre che da un fantastico rapporto fisico.. Però lei non sarebbe il mio ideale di moglie-compagna-madre..


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Si sta solo cercando delle giustificazioni del cazzo...
> 
> figurt', 10 anni che dice alla moje...me la dai?..NO!...
> 
> ...


errore.. al " me la dai" risponde sempre si.. è il come che non va


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Questo non lo so.. non mi posso sbilanciare.. il sesso tra me e mia moglie è stato spesso oggetto di discussione ma mai di litigio o frattura.. il fatto di non attribuirci colpe l'un l'altro probabilmente ha smorzato i toni..
> Per essere più preciso, non è vero che mi manca il desiderio verso di lei.. solo che quando succede le differenze sono così abissali da lasciarmi profondamente insoddisfatto..
> tornando agli ultimi 3 anni, il rapporto è molto particolare.. sono l'ultima persona al mondo che si può permettere di parlare di amore, ma* di sicuro siamo uniti da un bel sentimento*, oltre che da un fantastico rapporto fisico.. Però lei non sarebbe il mio ideale di moglie-compagna-madre..


bè dopo 3 anni mi pare il minimo....

scusa...quali sono le differenze di cui parli?? (se ti va di rispondere)


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè dopo 3 anni mi pare il minimo....
> 
> scusa...quali sono le differenze di cui parli?? (se ti va di rispondere)


intendi con mia moglie ? in primis i tempi, brevissimi per lei e lunghissimi per me, e di conseguenza lei si sente appagata ed io no.. lei ama parlare ed io sono tendenzialmente silenzioso...  direi che già così siamo messi male..


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> errore.. al " me la dai" risponde sempre si.. è il come che non va


E' perche' nun ciula appesa al lampadario che nun te sta bene?


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' perche' nun ciula appesa al lampadario che nun te sta bene?


si staccherebbe.. non è cosa.. ;-)


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> intendi con mia moglie ? in primis i tempi, brevissimi per lei e lunghissimi per me, e di conseguenza lei si sente appagata ed io no.. lei ama parlare ed io sono tendenzialmente silenzioso... direi che già così siamo messi male..



ok...capisco....e sono ostacoli insuperabili questi? nel senso non riuscite a giocarci su e trovare un modo che appaghi entrambi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> intendi con mia moglie ? in primis i tempi, *brevissimi per lei e lunghissimi per me*, e di conseguenza lei si sente appagata ed io no.. *lei ama parlare ed io sono tendenzialmente silenzioso*... direi che già così siamo messi male..


ehm... secondo me... SE i problemi sono questi... si risolvono.


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> intendi con mia moglie ? in primis i tempi, brevissimi per lei e lunghissimi per me, e di conseguenza lei si sente appagata ed io no.. lei ama parlare ed io sono tendenzialmente silenzioso...  direi che già così siamo messi male..


Si accontenterebbe di una sveltina?

di' grazie che qua stanno certi che pure quella vedono col binocolo...

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok...capisco....e sono ostacoli insuperabili questi? nel senso non riuscite a giocarci su e trovare un modo che appaghi entrambi?


sinceramente tra di noi le abbiamo provate tutte.. tra l'altro lei dice di essere perfettamente appagata, per cui ammesso che sia vero, il problema resta solo mio.. 
sottolineo, tanto uscirebbe fuori, che non è per questo che la tradisco, probabilmente la avrei tradita comunque.. me ne rendo conto perchè anche ora che ho una storia parallela, mi guardo intorno e faccio una gran fatica a resistere..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sinceramente tra di noi le abbiamo provate tutte.. tra l'altro lei dice di essere perfettamente appagata, per cui ammesso che sia vero, il problema resta solo mio..
> sottolineo, tanto uscirebbe fuori, che non è per questo che la tradisco, probabilmente la avrei tradita comunque.. me ne rendo conto perchè anche ora che ho una storia parallela, mi guardo intorno e faccio una gran fatica a resistere..


tralasciamo il tradimento lele....

vedi io credo che sia egoistico da parte di tua moglie dire che è un problema tuo..perchè ripeto non è questo il modo in cui io intendo la coppia.
il sesso è qualcosa che dovrebbe appagarci oltre che fisicamente, anche e soprattutto mentalmente.

io da donna non mi sento completamente appagata  se percepisco che il mio compagno non lo è...insomma mi sembrerebbe di aver lasciato le cose a metà.... 

il buon sesso non è solo un orgasmo ma c'è molto di più...non so se mi spiego


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tralasciamo il tradimento lele....
> 
> vedi io credo che sia egoistico da parte di tua moglie dire che è un problema tuo..perchè ripeto non è questo il modo in cui io intendo la coppia.
> il sesso è qualcosa che dovrebbe appagarci oltre che fisicamente, anche e soprattutto mentalmente.
> ...


Il piacere non è solo quello che ricevi... ma anche quello che dai. Sono ugualmente importanti, per me.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Il piacere non è solo quello che ricevi... ma anche quello che dai. Sono ugualmente importanti, per me.


:up:


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tralasciamo il tradimento lele....
> 
> vedi io credo che sia egoistico da parte di tua moglie dire che è un problema tuo..perchè ripeto non è questo il modo in cui io intendo la coppia.
> il sesso è qualcosa che dovrebbe appagarci oltre che fisicamente, anche e soprattutto mentalmente.
> ...


ti spieghi benissimo.. e sono d'accordo con te, ma non riesco a darle la colpa.. il suo comportamento non è volontario, il mio si.. ovviamente avrei dovuto accettarlo ed essere fedele, o non accettarlo e non averla sposata.. invece le cose sono andate così..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> ti spieghi benissimo.. e sono d'accordo con te, ma non riesco a darle la colpa..* il suo comportamento non è volontario,* il mio si.. ovviamente avrei dovuto accettarlo ed essere fedele, o non accettarlo e non averla sposata.. invece le cose sono andate così..


su questo dissento...
cosa intendi per non volontario?? scusa ma se il mio uomo mi dicesse che non è appagato e che  non è soddisfatto della nostra intimità io mi farei in 4 per cercare di "migliorare"


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> su questo dissento...
> cosa intendi per non volontario?? scusa ma se il mio uomo mi dicesse che non è appagato e che  non è soddisfatto della nostra intimità io mi farei in 4 per cercare di "migliorare"



so perchè è così e so perchè non vuole andare da un terapista.. nell'equilibrio del matrimonio ho scelto di non insistere, ma da sola non ce la può fare.. si è impegnata tanto, si è messa in discussione tra di noi, ma non posso chiederle di più. 
per capire il perchè di questa scelta dovresti conoscerla e sapere il suo background, oltre che il mio..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> so perchè è così e so perchè non vuole andare da un terapista.. nell'equilibrio del matrimonio ho scelto di non insistere, ma da sola non ce la può fare.. si è impegnata tanto, si è messa in discussione tra di noi, ma non posso chiederle di più.
> *per capire il perchè di questa scelta dovresti conoscerla e sapere il suo background*, oltre che il mio..


ok..sorry non volevo spingermi troppo oltre...ma credimi che non riesco a capire....


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok..sorry non volevo spingermi troppo oltre...ma credimi che non riesco a capire....


tranquilla, l'osservazione era lecita e la spiegazione dovuta. :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> sinceramente tra di noi le abbiamo provate tutte.. tra l'altro lei dice di essere perfettamente appagata, per cui ammesso che sia vero, il problema resta solo mio..
> sottolineo, tanto uscirebbe fuori, che non è per questo che la tradisco, probabilmente la avrei tradita comunque.. me ne rendo conto perchè *anche ora che ho una storia parallela, mi guardo intorno e faccio una gran fatica a resistere*..


ok. non sei mica il solo qui... solo che sei l'unico che mostra disagio e sofferenza per questo. Quindi cosa ti spinge, secondo te?


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. non sei mica il solo qui... *solo che sei l'unico che mostra disagio e sofferenza per questo. *Quindi cosa ti spinge, secondo te?


è vero....


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> tranquilla, l'osservazione era lecita e la spiegazione dovuta. :up:


ok... grazie!

però vedi...resta comunque il fatto che al di la dei trascorsi di una persona...dal mio punto di vista si cerca sempre di trovare il giusto equilibrio in una coppia...quindi perchè non provare la terapia? magari la aiuterebbe


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok... grazie!
> 
> però vedi...resta comunque il fatto che al di la dei trascorsi di una persona...dal mio punto di vista si cerca sempre di trovare il giusto equilibrio in una coppia...quindi perchè non provare la terapia? magari la aiuterebbe


perchè il discorso andrebbe allargato non solo al sesso, dovrebbe mettere in discussione tutta se stessa in una terapia tradizionale, della quale ha una gran paura.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> perchè il discorso andrebbe allargato non solo al sesso, dovrebbe mettere in discussione tutta se stessa in una terapia tradizionale, della quale ha una gran paura.


però avrebbe il tuo sostegno... quindi non dovrebbe affrontare tutto da sola


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ok. non sei mica il solo qui... solo che sei l'unico che mostra disagio e sofferenza per questo. Quindi cosa ti spinge, secondo te?


non lo so, è una sensazione che ho dentro e che è venuta fuori solo in certi casi.. ho avuto brevi storie di sesso ed un paio più lunghe e non ho trovato mai un nesso tra l'andamento della storia ed i sensi di colpa. A priori, essendo io ansioso, vivo male i rapporti clandestini, ma alcuni li ho archiviati senza ricordi, ed altri sono rimasti presenti e mi hanno fatto più male che bene. La storia che sto vivendo adesso è dolorosa per una serie di motivi che si possono dedurre da quello che ho scritto in altri thread: c'è di mezzo un sentimento, dura da 3 anni, è squilibrata essendo la mia amante single, è carica di responsabilità avendo lei cambiato la sua vita (io dico per seguire me, lei giura che lo avrebbe fatto comunque), ma soprattutto perchè voglio un gran bene a mia moglie e mi rode di non avere un po' di palle per resistere..


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non lo so, è una sensazione che ho dentro e che è venuta fuori solo in certi casi.. ho avuto brevi storie di sesso ed un paio più lunghe e non ho trovato mai un nesso tra l'andamento della storia ed i sensi di colpa. A priori, essendo io ansioso, vivo male i rapporti clandestini, ma alcuni li ho archiviati senza ricordi, ed altri sono rimasti presenti e mi hanno fatto più male che bene. La storia che sto vivendo adesso è dolorosa per una serie di motivi che si possono dedurre da quello che ho scritto in altri thread: c'è di mezzo un sentimento, dura da 3 anni, è squilibrata essendo la mia amante single, è carica di responsabilità avendo lei cambiato la sua vita (io dico per seguire me, lei giura che lo avrebbe fatto comunque), ma soprattutto perchè voglio un *gran bene *a mia moglie e mi rode di non avere un po' di palle per resistere..


ma non è amore....


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> però avrebbe il tuo sostegno... quindi non dovrebbe affrontare tutto da sola


io sono stato tanti anni in terapia per altri problemi e lei mi è stata accanto in ogni momento.. avendo vissuto quello che ho passato io nel mettermi in discussione, non la biasimo se non se la sente di fare altrettanto per se stessa.


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non è amore....


se sapessi cos'è l'amore avrei le idee più chiare. ogni volta che credo di aver capito succede qualcosa che rimescola tutto.


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> io sono stato tanti anni in terapia per altri problemi e lei mi è stata accanto in ogni momento.. avendo vissuto quello che ho passato io nel mettermi in discussione, non la biasimo se non se la sente di fare altrettanto per se stessa.


per se stessa e per la vostra coppia...



leleware73 ha detto:


> se sapessi cos'è l'amore avrei le idee più chiare. ogni volta che credo di aver capito succede qualcosa che rimescola tutto.


lo so...


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non lo so, è una sensazione che ho dentro e che è venuta fuori solo in certi casi.. ho avuto brevi storie di sesso ed un paio più lunghe e non ho trovato mai un nesso tra l'andamento della storia ed i sensi di colpa. A priori, essendo io ansioso, vivo male i rapporti clandestini, ma alcuni li ho archiviati senza ricordi, ed altri sono rimasti presenti e mi hanno fatto più male che bene. La storia che sto vivendo adesso è dolorosa per una serie di motivi che si possono dedurre da quello che ho scritto in altri thread: c'è di mezzo un sentimento, dura da 3 anni, è squilibrata essendo la mia amante single, è carica di responsabilità avendo lei cambiato la sua vita (io dico per seguire me, lei giura che lo avrebbe fatto comunque), ma soprattutto perchè voglio un gran bene a mia moglie e mi rode di non avere un po' di palle per resistere..


Ciao Lele vorrei poterti dare un po'della mia cinicita',fredezza,realismo,macchiavellismo..cattiveria...vedi io non capisco ..alle volte mi chiedo,senza offesa ovvio....perche'iniziate relazioni extra se avete tutti sti timori???io lo faccio perche'non mi impressiona niente..viceversa starei a casina manina nella manina con la moglie...che ne dici??
Il tradimento e'il trionfo del chisse ne frega..non del mettersi le paturnie in testa!!


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lele vorrei poterti dare un po'della mia cinicita',fredezza,realismo,macchiavellismo..cattiveria...vedi io non capisco ..alle volte mi chiedo,senza offesa ovvio....perche'iniziate relazioni extra se avete tutti sti timori???io lo faccio perche'non mi impressiona niente..viceversa starei a casinio manina nellamnina con la moglie...che ne dici??
> *Io tradimento e'il trionfo del chisse ne frega*..non del mettersi le paturnie in testa!!


questa lothar è una vera perla ...stavolta hai dato il meglio di te...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> se sapessi cos'è l'amore avrei le idee più chiare. ogni volta che credo di aver capito succede qualcosa che rimescola tutto.



Ahahahahahahahahahahahahhah! Scusate, ma...Gesù, basta. Simy e Sbriciolata, porca puttana, siete belle, buone e tutto. Desiderose di aiutare, e quant'altro. Davvero. Ma oh, questo la sta tirando lunga che neanche immaginate. Essù. Una roba del tipo "ah, se sapessi cos'è l'amore...l'amour, l'amour..." non si può leggere, è roba da ragazzino del secondo superiore con un coca in mano e "Les Fleurs du Mal" davanti poggiato con finta trascuratezza, mentra cerca di far colpo su qualche sua coetanea sperando che la coca passi per assenzio e lui per un novello Boudelaire. Eddai, eh.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> questa lothar è una vera perla ...stavolta hai dato il meglio di te...


Simy ma  e'la verita'...se me ne fregassi mica tradirei..


----------



## DreamTheater (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Lele vorrei poterti dare un po'della mia cinicita',fredezza,realismo,macchiavellismo..cattiveria...vedi io non capisco ..alle volte mi chiedo,senza offesa ovvio....perche'iniziate relazioni extra se avete tutti sti timori???io lo faccio perche'non mi impressiona niente..viceversa starei a casina manina nella manina con la moglie...che ne dici??
> Il tradimento e'il trionfo del chisse ne frega..non del mettersi le paturnie in testa!!


perchè per certi versi ho un modo abbastanza "femminile" di vivere le storie, inteso come grande pregio delle donne.
forse è per questo che le adoro e mi trovo così bene con loro.

per oggi sono in emotional overload..

a domani forum


----------



## Simy (6 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Simy ma e'la verita'...se me ne fregassi mica tradirei..


lo so lothy...m'ha fatto sorridere la frase!


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> perchè per certi versi ho un modo abbastanza "femminile" di vivere le storie, inteso come grande pregio delle donne.
> forse è per questo che le adoro e mi trovo così bene con loro.


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahah! Si si.


----------



## exStermy (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> perchè per certi versi ho un modo abbastanza "femminile" di vivere le storie, inteso come grande pregio delle donne.
> forse è per questo che le adoro e mi trovo così bene con loro.
> 
> per oggi sono in emotional overload..
> ...


aspetteroti con ansia...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> *perchè per certi versi ho un modo abbastanza "femminile" di vivere le storie, inteso come grande pregio delle donne.
> forse è per questo che le adoro e mi trovo così bene con loro.
> 
> *per oggi sono in emotional overload..
> ...


con altre fantastiche avventure mi raccomando


----------



## Minerva (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aspetteroti con ansia...
> 
> ahahahahah


la pianti di dire le stesse cose?


----------



## lothar57 (6 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> aspetteroti con ansia...
> 
> ahahahahah




Stermy ma che palle..perche'si pongono tutti sti problemi...cazzo dopo tradire diventa un..patibolo!!!!!!...


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> per lecito intendo gli insulti personali.. dire "detesto il tuo comportamento" è diverso da "sei un verme". Sei libero di pensarlo, ma maleducato a dirlo


Per quanto mi riguarda, io non ti ho detto che sei un verme, ma che il tuo atteggiamento verso l'amante è da larve umane.
E' diverso


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> La mia intenzione, evidentemente male espressa, era di cogliere le possibili reazione ad una ipotesi che mi è effettivamente passata per la testa, ma che non ho messo in pratica. Giustamente mi è stato fatto notare dal Conte che molti dei frequentatori di questo forum provengono dall'altra parte della barricata, per cui comprendo il vostro stato d'animo, ma non il modo con cui vi esprimete. Nessuno qui può realmente dire cosa provate voi o cosa provo io, a meno che non ci si conosca anche fuori da qui. Se mi azzardassi solo a pensare che siete degli esagerati, commetterei un torto gravissimo; allo stesso modo sarebbe opportuno non mettere nessuno alla gogna, finchè questi non risulti offensivo nei vostri confronti.
> Personalmente trovo questo tipo di conversazione molto stimolante, ma se lo ritenete opportuno posso chiuderla ed evitare di intervenire nei vostri thread.. a voi la scelta.


Ma secondo me qui nessuno ti insulta, e nessuno ti condanna perché hai un'amante punto.
si biasima il fatto che tu le hai promesso mari e monti tanto che lei ha mollato il suo lavoro e la sua città per raggiungere te. Si resta spiazzati di fronte alla contraddittorietà delle cose che dici, ad esempio che con lei sei sempre stato chiaro e trasparente sulle tue intenzioni (mentre non è affatto così).


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lele, sveglia
> 
> qui si parla dei comportamenti, non delle persone
> è inutile parlare di barricate
> ...


:umile::up:


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

*Già*



leleware73 ha detto:


> ed io lo sono di lei. argomento chiuso.


la ami così tanto che la vuoi lasciare nel momento in cui lei è più indifesa.


----------



## aristocat (6 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> penso tu abbia ragione in linea di massima, ma credo anche che certe mie frasi siano state prese troppo sul serio. Non sono particolarmente bravo a scrivere quello che penso e ne ho avuto la riprova.. conoscervi meglio, nei limiti del possibile, mi aiuterà ad esprimermi in modo più consono, ne sono certo. Resta comunque il fatto che ho trovato la conversazione di oggi molto interessante.. se è una mia "perversione" cercherò di non annoiarvi o stuzzicarvi più..


Non è questione di essere bravi a scrivere o meno bravi... non ci vuole una laurea per dire che tu sei intenzionato a mollare la tua amante come una vecchia ciabatta  dopo averle promesso chissaché...

Non è tanto difficile come trama di Forum 
 o no? :singleeye::sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tralasciamo il tradimento lele....
> 
> vedi io credo che sia egoistico da parte di tua moglie dire che è un problema tuo..perchè ripeto non è questo il modo in cui io intendo la coppia.
> il sesso è qualcosa che dovrebbe appagarci oltre che fisicamente, anche e soprattutto mentalmente.
> ...



sante parole


----------



## exStermy (7 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere bravi a scrivere o meno bravi... non ci vuole una laurea per dire che tu sei intenzionato a mollare la tua amante come una vecchia ciabatta  dopo averle promesso chissaché...
> 
> Non è tanto difficile come trama di Forum
> o no? :singleeye::sonar:


Beh pero' una che molla lavoro e citta' per mettersi a disposizione di uno impegnato e' proprio cretina e che rimanga col culo per terra se lo merita proprio cosi' impara a vivere pero' per rappresaglia una bella sputtanata con la moglie ce sta anche se sa o immagina, cosi' il caro lele se contorce ancora de piu' nella merda...

ahahahah


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Beh pero' una che molla lavoro e citta' per mettersi a disposizione di uno impegnato e' proprio cretina e che rimanga col culo per terra se lo merita proprio cosi' impara a vivere pero' per rappresaglia una bella sputtanata con la moglie ce sta anche se sa o immagina, cosi' il caro lele se contorce ancora de piu' nella merda...
> 
> ahahahah



a me sembra di aver capito che anche la moglie lo abbia tradito...


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra di aver capito che anche la moglie lo abbia tradito...


mi pare di no...veramente...ma forse mi è sfuggito qualcosa


----------



## exStermy (7 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra di aver capito che anche la moglie lo abbia tradito...


Anch'io ho capito cosi' e percio' avevo chiesto ieri se si fosse sbagliato a scrivere...

comunque se fosse cosi' e' proprio una situescion de mierda...

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Anch'io ho capito cosi' e percio' avevo chiesto ieri se si fosse sbagliato a scrivere...
> 
> comunque se fosse cosi' e' proprio una situescion de mierda...
> 
> ahahahah


Buongiorno, non ho idea se mia moglie mi ha tradito.. in caso sono portatore sano di corna ;-)


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere bravi a scrivere o meno bravi... non ci vuole una laurea per dire che tu sei intenzionato a mollare la tua amante come una vecchia ciabatta  dopo averle promesso chissaché...
> 
> Non è tanto difficile come trama di Forum
> o no? :singleeye::sonar:


E' inutile che rispondi ai singoli post, ti sei perso tutta la spiegazione.. la storia di lasciarla era solo un idea, in questo thread ho ribadito più volte come stanno le cose in realtà.


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2012)

Stermy hai toppato!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> Buongiorno, non ho idea se mia moglie mi ha tradito.. in caso sono portatore sano di corna ;-)


I dubbi sorgono per come scrivi....

correggi mejo e sempre prima er copione...

ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (7 Agosto 2012)

free ha detto:


> Stermy hai toppato!:rotfl:


Avremo anche capito male per come ha scritto quel passaggio, pero' non avendo manco quell'attenuante ne esce ancora peggio...

ahahahah


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Avremo anche capito male per come ha scritto quel passaggio, pero' non avendo manco quell'attenuante ne esce ancora peggio...
> 
> ahahahah


non ne esco, nè io nè lei ne vogliamo uscire..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non ne esco, nè io nè lei ne vogliamo uscire..


ne esci fregandotene..io sono qua'che scrivo email all'altra..mando sms ad amica,chissa'se stasera esce..e nel mezzo parlo al cell con moglie..ovvio lavoro e prendo decisione importante..non sono qua'a piangermi addosso..fai lo stesso a mico.


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ne esci fregandotene..io sono qua'che scrivo email all'altra..mando sms ad amica,chissa'se stasera esce..e nel mezzo parlo al cell con moglie..ovvio lavoro e prendo decisione importante..non sono qua'a piangermi addosso..fai lo stesso a mico.


sono due cose diverse le vostre Lothar.... non puoi paragonare le tue "scappatelle" ad una relazione che dura da 3 anni...qui si tratta di avere una vita parallela...è diverso


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ne esci fregandotene..io sono qua'che scrivo email all'altra..mando sms ad amica,chissa'se stasera esce..e nel mezzo parlo al cell con moglie..ovvio lavoro e prendo decisione importante..non sono qua'a piangermi addosso..fai lo stesso a mico.


non avrò mai il tuo cinismo, ma dopo 3 anni di storia posso dire di aver trovato comunque il mio equilibrio. L'unica cosa che mi scoccia è che avrei voluto una storia di sesso, non di sentimenti.. ma dopo tutto questo tempo non posso certo dire che sto male, anzi.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> non avrò mai il tuo cinismo, ma dopo 3 anni di storia posso dire di aver trovato comunque il mio equilibrio. L'unica cosa che mi scoccia è che avrei voluto una storia di sesso, non di sentimenti.. ma dopo tutto questo tempo non posso certo dire che sto male, anzi.



caro mio bisogna fare cosi'..poco tempo fa'''lei''mi ha detto eresia da scomunica..visto che sei solo dormiamo assieme...manco morto!!!!io non mi voglio innamorare..tu si..l'hai cercata e trovata...


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> caro mio bisogna fare cosi'..poco tempo fa'''lei''mi ha detto eresia da scomunica..visto che sei solo dormiamo assieme...manco morto!!!!io non mi voglio innamorare..tu si..l'hai cercata e trovata...


yes, ma infatti la mia lamentela è relativa.. me la prendo perchè nella vita ho incontrato solo ragazze single, mai una relazione alla pari..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> yes, ma infatti la mia lamentela è relativa.. me la prendo perchè nella vita ho incontrato solo ragazze single, mai una relazione alla pari..


ma e'single pure la mia sai...


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma e'single pure la mia sai...


buon per te..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> buon per te..


invece male..la prima regola sarebbe mai single..infatti a settembre forse l'affianco


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece male..la prima regola sarebbe mai single..infatti a settembre *forse l'affianco*



non si può sentire?? a chi l'affianchi?? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si può sentire?? a chi l'affianchi?? :rotfl::rotfl:


... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



non ci sto dentro.... 

:risata:


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi raccomando i sigari..


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si che stia molto in gionocchio sotto la scrivania..


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> mi raccomando i sigari..





lothar57 ha detto:


> si che stia molto in gionocchio sotto la scrivania..


maiali :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non si può sentire?? a chi l'affianchi?? :rotfl::rotfl:


se ho tempo..e non penso che l'avro'..dovrei rivedere la tipa con marito e prole


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



......non ho parole....la stagista....

:risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Anche  io da settembre voglio lo stagista da affiancare!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche io da settembre voglio lo stagista da affiancare!!!



cosi'il ammoorre man se lo mangia....ahahahaha..donna Lothar puo'..tu non puo'


----------



## lunaiena (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invece male..la prima regola sarebbe mai single..infatti a settembre forse l'affianco


E bhè certo io mi rivolgerei agli assistenti sociali 
per avere "un'amante d'appoggio ":mexican:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosi'il ammoorre man se lo mangia....ahahahaha..donna Lothar puo'..tu non puo'


ma figurati se lo dico a Manager dai.


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Anche  io da settembre voglio lo stagista da affiancare!!!


io più che affiancare preferirei sovrapporre..


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> io più che affiancare preferirei sovrapporre..



sto cercando di immaginare la scena...


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> io più che affiancare preferirei sovrapporre..


DP?


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> DP?


sp !


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> DP?


Fortuna che l'infoiato sono io eh....


----------



## free (7 Agosto 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prende una stagista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



oddio!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Agosto 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Fortuna che l'infoiato sono io eh....


io non ti ho mai dato dell' infoiato.

e per quanto mi riguarda si. Ho l'ormone a palla.

Seguo la natura


----------



## DreamTheater (7 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sto cercando di immaginare la scena...


io è meglio che evito.. troppa gente intorno


----------



## Kid (7 Agosto 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io non ti ho mai dato dell' infoiato.
> 
> e per quanto mi riguarda si. Ho l'ormone a palla.
> 
> Seguo la natura


No tu no. Io c'ho gli ormoni che fanno i rave la sera.


----------



## Simy (7 Agosto 2012)

leleware73 ha detto:


> io è meglio che evito.. troppa gente intorno





:rotfl::rotfl:


----------

